# Női fitness



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 10)

Sziasztok azért nyitottam ezt a topicot ha szükségetek lenne akár fogyás,testformálás,étkezéssel kapcsolatos tanácsokra szívesen segítek de persze én is elfogadom a tanácsaitokat.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek. most egy kezdő edzésprogramot állítottam össze ha van kedvetek csináljátok meg.fontos hogy előtte melegítsetek be.Vádli:alapállás lábfejek párhuzamosak mindkét lábbal lábújhegyre emelkedünk kb.10cm re a talajtól ebböl 4szer 15. Majd kicsit befelé fordítjuk a lábfejünket és úgy is megcsináljuk a gyakorlatot. aztán ugyanez kifele fordítva.Comb:kitörés támadóállásban lábakat behajlítva a talaj felé közelítünk majd vissza emelkedünk.4szer 12. Hasizom:feküdjünk hanyatt mindkét lábunkat emeljük meghajlítva fel és kezünket tegyük tarkóra emelkedjünk fel a mellkassal es vissza 4szer 12vagy 25. Fenék:feküdjünk hasra és elöbb az jobb majd bal lábbat kinyújtva emeljük fel4szer 12 vagy 25ször. Minden gyakorlat után nyújtani kell. Ha nehezebb vagy többféle gyakorlatot szeretnétek írjátok meg. Jó edzést!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 11)

szia FORTUNETTA! gratulálok a topic nyitásodhoz! remélem sok olvasód és mégtöbb olyan női sportoló vagy otthon edző nő lesz aki meg is fogadja az utasitásaidat be is tartja,és rendszeresen meg is csinálja,mert eredmény a rendszerességtől lesz csak,lányok hölgyek csak biztatni tudlag benneteket,hogy fogadjátok meg a tanácsait,mert ő nem csak beszél róla,hanem csinálja is! tehát tudja mi az ábra!bátran irjatok neki ha problémátok van,mert ő rutinos a női torna területén!jó edzést és kitartást kivánok mindenkinek!mert eredmény csak ettől lesz!szia FORTUNETTA!kiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 11)

Szia Tibi jólesett amit írtál.Remélem megfogadják a tanácsodat és írnak Én is csak biztatni tudok mindenkit. Mozgásra fel!:ugras: Én pl. ma is koriztam és bicikliztem.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 11)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Tibi jólesett amit írtál.Remélem megfogadják a tanácsodat és írnak Én is csak biztatni tudok mindenkit. Mozgásra fel!:ugras: Én pl. ma is koriztam és bicikliztem.


szia!ezt is kell tenni,korizni kell mese nincsen kikell használni a téli időszakot is,és azt is hogy kiválóan formálja a korizás a lábat,és ha elég sokáig korizol még fogyaszt is,mert igen csak le lehet izzadni egy-másfél óra korizás után! a biciklizés szintén kiváló aerob gyakorlat!szia jó edzést neked és mindenkinek!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 13)

szia FORTUNETTA! benéztem hozzád,egy kicsit,és gondolkodom hangosan,hogy ennyire bizalmatlanok az emberek,vagy ennyire nem szeretnek sportolni,vagy ennyire profi mindenki,hogy még nem nyilvánultak meg szóban!.vagy annyira edzenek,hogy nincs idejük fórumozni:mrgreen:.de egy a lényeg.rólad tudom hogy rendszeresen edzel,jómagam úgy szintén,és szerintem mindegyikönknek ez számit,hogy elvégzi az edzéseit!++sziakiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 13)

Téli energiabombák: megfázáskor a szervezet A vitamin készleteinek 60%át felhasználja,ezért ilyenkor érdemes minél több sárga,narancssárga és piros színű gyümölcsöt és zöldséget enni.pl. sárgarépa,sütőtök,sárgadinnye bár nem tudom ilyenkor hol van dinnye. C vitamin:c vitaminban gazdag pl. a fokhagyma,paprika,brokkoli,narancs,kék szőlő,kivi. Fáradékonyságra B vitamin. A mogyoró és diófélék gazdagok B vitaminban.De ugye mi egészségesek vagyunk  És hogy azok is maradjunk fontossak a vitaminok is puszi mindenkinekkiss


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 14)

szia! hát ha tesz is az ember magáért testi-lelki szinten akkor egészséges is és hosszú távon az is maradhat!de valóban a vitamin pótlás az igencsak fontos a téli időszakban,de ezt a szervezet érezteti is,mire van szüksége,mazsolát diót is javaslom még,annak aki éppen nem fogyni akar,mert nagyon jó természetes táplálék kiegészítők,és minden este 1 teás kanál virágpor,és már be sem kell menned a gyógyszertárba,mert ezek tartalmaznak mindenféle nyomelemeket vitaminokat!NATURÁLIS FORMÁBAN!
a virágport diétázóknak is javaslom!++


----------



## Judit (2009 Január 14)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Sziasztok azért nyitottam ezt a topicot ha szükségetek lenne akár fogyás,testformálás,étkezéssel kapcsolatos tanácsokra szívesen segítek de persze én is elfogadom a tanácsaitokat.



Szia Fortunetta! 
Nekem lenne is egy kérdésem: kb. 20 kilót szeretnék fogyni sporttal és diétával (nagyon sok diétát kipróbáltam már, de ez önmagában nekem nem volt sikeres). Minden másnap tudok lemenni edzőterembe. Szerinted milyen arányban legyen cardio és súlyzós edzés? Tudsz tanácsot adni a táplálkozással kapcsolatban? Nagyon koplalós diétát nem szeretnék, mert nem akarok leszédülni a futópadról...


----------



## malnaszem (2009 Január 14)

Szia Fortunetta.Gyereknevelesin voltam es az utolso evben fogytam 9 kilot a 90 napossal.nekem ez bevalt, nem talalom tul drasztikusnak.Persze mellette jartam es jarok tornaszni hetente ketszer.Callanetics torna a neve ha jol tudom, izometrikus torna .Ezt tudnam javasolni noknek valo.En nem nagyon szeretem az erogepeket inkabb tornaszok


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 14)

malnaszem írta:


> Szia Fortunetta.Gyereknevelesin voltam es az utolso evben fogytam 9 kilot a 90 napossal.nekem ez bevalt, nem talalom tul drasztikusnak.Persze mellette jartam es jarok tornaszni hetente ketszer.Callanetics torna a neve ha jol tudom, izometrikus torna .Ezt tudnam javasolni noknek valo.En nem nagyon szeretem az erogepeket inkabb tornaszok


Szia málnaszem igazad van a tornával kapcsolatban,én is inkább tornázni szeretek bár én kisebb súlyt is használok csak a formás feszes nőiesség szintjéig. De amit te csinálsz az is remek és csak így tovább :ugras: puszi


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Január 16)

Kedves Fortunetta!

Örülök, hogy létrehoztad a topicot, biztos sokaknak tetszeni fog, én most találtam ide.
Én konditerembe járok, jelenleg kb. -10 kg-nál vagyok, még szeretnék egy 6-8-at, nem tudom pontosan, először azt hittem a 10 kg elég lesz, de még van felesleg. Kérdésem a maradékhoz tényleg feltételnül kell valamiféle diéta, mert nem akar már hónapok óta elmoccani a mérleg nyelve.

Köszi:
Zsuzsi


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 16)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Kedves Fortunetta!
> 
> Örülök, hogy létrehoztad a topicot, biztos sokaknak tetszeni fog, én most találtam ide.
> Én konditerembe járok, jelenleg kb. -10 kg-nál vagyok, még szeretnék egy 6-8-at, nem tudom pontosan, először azt hittem a 10 kg elég lesz, de még van felesleg. Kérdésem a maradékhoz tényleg feltételnül kell valamiféle diéta, mert nem akar már hónapok óta elmoccani a mérleg nyelve.
> ...


 Szia Zsuzsi nem kell diétáznod ez általában mindenkinél bekövetkezik hogy szépen fogy majd leáll sajnos ilyenkor szokták feladni de te csak tovább járj edzeni és meglátod meglesz az a -6-8kg. A lényeg ne add fel!:..:


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 17)

sziasztok lányok! most már látom miért is érdemes női fittness topicba járni
remélem megfogadtátok FORTUNETTA tanácsait és töretlen lendülettel csináljátok is! EGY EMLÉKEZTETŐ:LÁNYOK! egy kettőre itt lesz a nyár,és ti szeretnétek a legjobb formátokat hozni kendőzetlenül!azaz akár strand kendő nélkül is:mrgreen: mert nem lesz takargatni valótok!!:mrgreen: viccet félre téve jó formát és edzést kívánok nektek!++


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 18)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Én is kipróbálom ha tudsz még ilyen jó dolgokat légyszíves írd meg De persze előtte gyógyulj meg,jó és gyógyító pihenéstkiss


*Köszi: már lábadozok kiss*
*Sajnos, nem tudom a skót zuhanyt testsémába beszerkeszteni.*
*A sorrend blokkokra bontva (így kell fürdés végeztével hideg vizes tussal a testen végig menni):*

*jobb lábfej*
*jobb csípőlapát *
*jobb lábfej*

*bal lábfej*
*bal csípőlapát *
*bal lábfej*

*jobb váll*
*jobb kézfej*
*jobb váll *

*köldök*

*bal váll*
*bal kézfej*
*bal váll*

*bal váll - jobb mell - derék baloldala - köldök - jobb csípőlapát*

*jobb lábfej*

*Tehát 1 óriás hurkon belül - ami a jobb lábfejen kezdődik és zárul - kisebb hurkokat kell leírni a 2 lábon, majd átlósan kell átmenni a testközépen; jobb kar hurkolását követőn testközepet U betű alakban érintve bal kézen hurkolás és S betű alakban a testközépen áthaladva a jobb lábon lefelé zárás.*

*A módszert Bokor Katalin: Táplálékod legyen gyógyítód c. könyvéből tanultam.*
* 2 PERCET NE SAJNÁLJ AZ EGÉSZSÉGEDÉRT  *


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 18)

*ENERGETIZÁLÁS HIDEG - MELEG VÍZZEL*​ 
*Mindenki tapasztalta már,hogy különböző hatással van a testére a hideg és a meleg víz is. A meleg víz elernyeszt,lelazít,a hideg viszont frissít, felébreszt. Mi az energetikai magyarázata?*

*Mindenki tapasztalta már, hogy különböző hatással van a testére a hideg és a meleg víz is.*
*




*​ 
*A meleg víz elernyeszt, lelazít, fáraszt, szinte "elveszi" az erőnket. A hideg viszont frissít, felébreszt, felszínre hozza rejtett erőtar&shy;talékainkat. *

*Mi az energetikai magyarázata ennek a ténynek? A Mindenség erejét itt a Földön az ezoterikus iskolák óderőnek életerőnek nevez&shy;ték, nevezik. *
*Ez az óderő ennek nagysága, milyensége szabja meg életkedvünket, munka&shy;kedvünket és mindent ami egyáltalán az élettel kapcsolatos. Így értelemszerűen az úgynevezett Életrevalóságunkat is. *

*Ha csökken a bennünk lévő Óderő. akkor csökken az Életrevalóságunk és ez fordítva is igaz. *
*Minél többet tudunk felhasználni a Mindenség óderejéből, annál életrevalóbbak leszünk. *
*A hideg, vesszük észre magunkon is és más anyagokon, élőkön is, összesűrít, tömörít. Koncentrálja az anyagot, energiát. Ezt a fo&shy;lyamatot ódsűrítésnek nevezzük. A hideg által növelhető az ódmennyiség, valamint a meglevő ód is könnyebben hozzáférhetővé válik. *

*Csak gondoljunk a nagy tanítókra, szellemi vezetőkre, közülük is Jézusra, akik imájukat hegytetőn, éjszaka, sötétben mondták el. Már a hegytető is egy-két fokkal hűvösebb mint a sík, alsóbbvidék, de az este, éjszaka még inkább csökkenti a hőmérsékletet. *
*A szellemi tanítók mindig is tudták, hogy az óderő növelése csak hidegben lehetséges és minél magasabb helyen, közelebb az Éghez. Ezt a tanítást érdemes megjegyeznünk és alkalmazni a napi meditációnkban, imánkban. *

*De egyszerűen alkalmazhatjuk nehéz kérdések megoldásában is, mint ahogyan sétálni szoktunk kint a levegőn, ha egyedül kell megoldanunk nehéz problémákat. *

*A meleg víz csökkenti az óderőt oldja sűrűségét. Ezért javasolt haszná&shy;lata csak este, lefekvés előtt, jutalomképpen jó és eredményes döntéseinkért. *

*A fentiekben külön vizsgáltuk a hideg- és a meleg víz hatását. *
*De mi történik akkor, ha együtt használjuk a meleg és a hideg vizet? *

*Mielőtt a kérdésre válaszolnánk meg kell említenünk ezt a módszert (azaz a hideg- és a meleg vizet együttesen használó), alkalmazó finn szokást, melyet mi szaunázás néven ismerünk. *
*Erről már mindenki hallott, de nem mindenki ismeri élettani hatásait. *

*Ilyen technikával dolgozó gyógyászati módszer, az úgynevezett "Skót"&shy;zuhany is. *
*Itt egy kettős csőspirál fogja közre a beteget és felváltva éri hideg-meleg víz. Különösen szív- és keringési betegségeknél használják előszeretettel és bizony sikerrel is... *

*Mind a szauna, mind a Skót-zuhany az óderő tisztítását és töltését befolyásolja, kedvezően alakítja az egyéni erőt. *

*Hogyan? A meleg víz hatására, a meleg hatására az óderő szétáramlik a testben, eljutva minden egyes sejthez. *
*Az egész testben az energiatöltés, az adott energiatöltés szétosztódik, szétáramlik. Ez az áramlás oldja a fizikai- és ezzel együtt a lelki blokkokat is. Úgymond felszabadulnak ezek a blokkok és feszültségek, de nem tudnak eltávozni mint mágneses töltések benne maradnak az em&shy;beri aurában. *

*Ekkor hirtelen váltás következik és hideg vízzel érintkeztetjük a testünket. Ez a hir&shy;telen váltás szinte összerántja a testünket és lelkünket. *
*Ebben a pillanatban megváltozik a test mágneses töltése és a hideg hatására eltűnik a korábbi oldott, felszabadult feszültség. *
*Az aurá&shy;ból eltűnik, kilökődik a káros túlfeszültség és a negatív töltés. *
*Egyúttal a hideg hatására a csakrák megnövekedett sebességgel áramoltatják be az energiát és ezzel megnövelik a fizikai erőt. *

*Tulajdonképpen töltés-kisütésről van szó.. mely megszabadít a káros anyagoktól és vibrációktól. *
*Minden egyes lelazítás, tehát melegvizes kezelés több és több, rejtettebb feszültséget, blokkot old fel minden egyes hidegvizes kezelés megszabadít ettől és plusz. tisztított ódhoz, életerőhöz juttat. *
*Igen jelentős élettani hatásuk van ezeknek a technikáknak, kortól és nemtől függetlenül. *

*Ezen az elven alapuló gyakorlat a következő:*
*Tegyünk a fürdőkádba egy hokedlit, egy alacsonyabb széket, amelyről kényelmesen, biztonságosan leér a lábunk. *
*A lábunk elé tegyünk egy lavórt, vagy olyan vödröt, amelybe mindkét lábunk elfér. *

*A kádba engedjünk olyan hideg vizet, amelyet csak lehet (ez az olcsóbb változat) és a lavórba pedig, vagy a vödörbe olyan forró vizet, amit csak elbír a lábunk. *

*Ha megfordítjuk a sorrendet. és a kádban lesz a meleg víz, akkor még azt is megcsinálhatjuk, hogy a lavórba/ vödörbe jégkockát teszünk, így méginkább csökken a hőmérséklet. *

*Üljünk be meztelenül az előkészített székre, és tegyük a lábunkat először a meleg vízbe. kb. 10 másodpercig. Ez először nem lesz kellemes, de legyünk türelemmel. A 10 másodperc eltelte után egyből, hirtelen tegyük át a lábunkat a hideg vízbe. Ez ha lehet még rosszabb érzés! Itt is 10 másodpercig legyen a lábunk.*

*Ezeket a váltásokat ismételjük legalább tizenkétszer- tizenkétszer a meleg-. tizenkétszer a hideg vízben. *
*Kiválóan alkalmas erőnlétünk növelésére és lappangó gyulladások "kiűzésére". A bátrabbaknak nem ezt a módszert javaslom. *

*Ők engedjék úgy tele a kádat forró vízzel (amit még a test elbír!), hogy bele tudjanak ereszkedni nyakig. *
*Maradjanak nyakig merülve 10 má&shy;sodpercig. Hirtelen emelkedjenek ki és a zuhanyrózsát állítsák a legnagyobb nyomásra és a leghidegebb vízre. *
*Az egész testüket "öntözzék" meg ezzel a sugárral, tetőtől talpig. 10 másodperc legyen az ideje. Aztán vissza a meleg fürdőbe. Tizenkétszer ismételni kell a váltást. *

*Természetesen sem ez, sem a korábbi technika nem pótolja az igazi, finn szaunát és a Skót&shy;zuhanyt, de élettani hatása azonos. *

*E jelzett technikákat lehet rendszeresen, vagy alkalom&shy;szerűen használni. Akinek elsőre 10 másodperc sok lenne, kezdje a felével, de a hatodik ismétlésnél térjen át a 10 másodpercre. *

*/*forrás: Kun István: Erőnk*/ *


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 18)

A GYÓGYÍTÓ TERMÉSZET Volt idő,mikor az ember az ősi engedelmesség szellemében ,eredendő alázattal élte istenadta életét. Alkalmazkodása létkérdés volt,mivel nem rendelkezett semmiféle alternatívával. A természet élet és halál uraként az emberiség egyetlen vezetője lehetett évezredeken át,míg a sorsát megelégelő ember hatalomvágya le nem taszította trónjáról. Addig,míg természet és ember harmonikus kapcsolatban élt egymással,nem volt kérdés ,hogy a harmónia megbomlására is miért itt kereste a megoldást. A Föld számos pontján élnek még,szerencsére,olyan népek,akik ma is pontosan tudják:melyik növény gyökere,levele,virága,vagy más része használható fel a gyógyításban. Saját kultúránkban is fellelhetők a természetes gyógymódok elemei, és hál' istennek egyre nagyobb tömegeket vonz érdeklődési körében. A nyugati civilizációnak nevezett,fejlett országok szembehelyezkedése a természet gyógyító erejével drasztikus folyamatnak bizonyult,nem hagyva választást a gyógyulást kereső ember számára.Anélkül,hogy tagadnánk az orvostudomány nagyszerű vívmányait:a számos lehetőséget,mellyel titokzatos szervezetünk mélyére hatolhatnak, s azokat a készítményeket, melyek nélkül sok egyszerűnek tűnő betegséget is nehezen viselnénk,ha egyáltalán túlélnénk,figyeljünk oda kicsit jobban a minket körülvevő természetes világ jelzéseire,segítségnyújtó szándékára.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 18)

szia FORTUNETTA!milyen jó értékes anyagokkal bővül a topicod!ez igazán jó! szerintem is vissza a természethez, és a természetes dolgokhoz fog hosszútávon eredményre vezetni.vallom azt hogy nincs olyan anyag ami a természetben eredeti állapotban ne lenne megtalálható,ami szükséges az egészséges életműködéshez!!és a természetes mozgások praktikák,módszerek amit DREAMAYA is hozott ezek kellenek a naturális felfogású sport embereknek,mert ezek tényleg az egészségről szólnak!mellékhatások nélkül!


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Január 19)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Szia Zsuzsi nem kell diétáznod ez általában mindenkinél bekövetkezik hogy szépen fogy majd leáll sajnos ilyenkor szokták feladni de te csak tovább járj edzeni és meglátod meglesz az a -6-8kg. A lényeg ne add fel!:..:



Csak az a gond, hogy már lassan fél éve nem mozdulok. Azt szokták mondani, hogy a fogyáshoz diéta és sport is kell, csak egyikkel nem lesz tökéletes eredmény. 
De talán most, hogy más mozgásformát is beiktatok (kick-box), nem a megszokott, valami történni fog. Biztos megszokta a szervezetem, hiába próbálok konditerembe máshogy variálni, mégse számít.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 20)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Csak az a gond, hogy már lassan fél éve nem mozdulok. Azt szokták mondani, hogy a fogyáshoz diéta és sport is kell, csak egyikkel nem lesz tökéletes eredmény.
> De talán most, hogy más mozgásformát is beiktatok (kick-box), nem a megszokott, valami történni fog. Biztos megszokta a szervezetem, hiába próbálok konditerembe máshogy variálni, mégse számít.


szia!remélem nem haragszol meg hogy válaszolok az üzenetedre.biztos majd FORTUNETTA is fog!hátha intenziven fogod a kick-boxot művelni eléred amit szeretnél,igy van amit eddig csináltál már megszokta a szervezeted,mintegy komfort állapotba kerültél,akick-box a zsákolások nagy kondit és változatosságot hoznak, ettöl ujra lesz izom lázad biztosan!keményebb dolog mint súlyzózgatni fittnesskedni,csak tartsál  ki benne!++


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 21)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Köszi! Így van, totál más. Izomlázam nincs, de sokkal jobban megizzadok, hiába futottam előtte is, ez tényleg kifáraszt, és fejlődni is fogok...remélem. :555:


SZIA Zsuzso100 bocsi amiért kivontam magam a forgalomból de most itt vagyok. Jól mondta a Tibi hogy vágj bele én is ezt ajánlottam volna hallgass rá nyugodtan mert ért a dolgokhoz. Remélem eléred a kívánt formát és persze élvezd a sportolás örömeit.Jó edzést és kevés izomlázat.puszi


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Köszi! Így van, totál más. Izomlázam nincs, de sokkal jobban megizzadok, hiába futottam előtte is, ez tényleg kifáraszt, és fejlődni is fogok...remélem. :555:


az iskolázásak,a kesztyűzések,zsákolások,majd küzdelmek amik késöbb lesznek totál átformálnak!robbanékonyabb,rugalmasabb is leszel izomzatilag!ez nem állandó egyforma mozgás mint a futás,hirtelen helyzet változtatások mind erősitenek,reflex terén is fejlődni fogsz!meg reméljük majd ütés állásilag is:555:++


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 25)

Amiről most írok célszerű tavasszal csinálni de amúgy meg akkor amikor jólesik vagy pedig ha konkrét célunk van vele. pl.bizonyos meditációk előtt. MÉREGTELENÍTÉS Mért van szükség tisztítókúrára? Sajnos túl sok az a szemét ami ételeinkkel,italainkkal vagy a levegővel együtt bekerül szervezetünkbe. A méregtelenítő kúrával az a dolgunk hogy ezek az anyagok távozzanak a szervezetünkből. Semmilyen felesleges anyagra nincs szüksége a szervezetünknek és ezek felhalmozódása toxikus állapotban tartják szerveinket és egész lényünket.Ezt a napot napokat tegyük akkorra mikor nemdolgozunk vagy nem végzünk fizikai munkát. Óránként igyunk egy pohár vizet és 2 óránként együnk gyümölcsöt lehetőleg ugyanazt a gyümölcsöt együk azon a napon ezt lehet zöldséggel is de az elv ugyanaz. De vannak csak léböjtök. Időnként csináljuk meg a szervezet meghálálja és ami nem utolsó a közérzetünk remek lesz.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Január 25)

Tibi16 írta:


> az iskolázásak,a kesztyűzések,zsákolások,majd küzdelmek amik késöbb lesznek totál átformálnak!robbanékonyabb,rugalmasabb is leszel izomzatilag!ez nem állandó egyforma mozgás mint a futás,hirtelen helyzet változtatások mind erősitenek,reflex terén is fejlődni fogsz!meg reméljük majd ütés állásilag is:555:++



Hát harc nem lesz, csak páros gyakorlatok...de legalább nem olyan egyhangú, mint a futás, ugyanakkor zsírégetésben ugyanúgy ott van, sőt...a futás baromi unalmas...legalábbis nekem.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Judit (2009 Január 26)

Sziasztok!
Lassan egy hónapja járok tornázni és most kezdem érezni, ha fellépek a futópadra, hogy van erő a lábaimban. Most érzem azt, hogy egy súlyzós gyakorlatot normálisan tudok kivitelezni. Nagyon élvezem az egészet!


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 27)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 27)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)




----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 31)

http://body.builder.hu/sp_index.htm4?spid=1036321841


----------



## Judit (2009 Február 1)

Sziasztok! 
Megfigyeltem, hogy kitörés után megfájdul a térdem...szerintem valamit nem jól csinálok. Vagy nem melegítek be előtte kellőképpen, vagy a kivitelezéssel van a probléma. 
Leírnátok a gyakorlat helyes végrehajtását? Ja, és váltott lábú kitörést ajánljátok, vagy csak az egyoldalit? 
köszi


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Február 1)

Judit írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Megfigyeltem, hogy kitörés után megfájdul a térdem...szerintem valamit nem jól csinálok. Vagy nem melegítek be előtte kellőképpen, vagy a kivitelezéssel van a probléma.
> Leírnátok a gyakorlat helyes végrehajtását? Ja, és váltott lábú kitörést ajánljátok, vagy csak az egyoldalit?
> köszi


Szia Judit Feltétlenül váltott lábú kitörést csinálj,egyformán ugyanannyit mindkét oldalra.Használsz súlyokat közben? Mert ha nehéz a súly attól megfájdulhat a térded.Vagy lehet,hogy sokat csinálsz?  Írj bővebben.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 1)

Judit írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Megfigyeltem, hogy kitörés után megfájdul a térdem...szerintem valamit nem jól csinálok. Vagy nem melegítek be előtte kellőképpen, vagy a kivitelezéssel van a probléma.
> Leírnátok a gyakorlat helyes végrehajtását? Ja, és váltott lábú kitörést ajánljátok, vagy csak az egyoldalit?
> köszi


szia!több minden függvénye lehet a térd fájdalmad! a helyes kivitel: comb vizszintesig menj,hány ismétlést végzel sorozatonként? használsz e súlyzót a kitörésekhez? ha használsz mekkora súlyzót használsz? hány sorozatot csinálsz a kitörésekből? a bemelegités mindenképpen fontos!!


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Február 4)

*Jobb, ha beletörődsz: a felszedett plusz kilóktól kemény munka árán tudsz csak megszabadulni. Ne gondold, hogy aki kövér vagy túlsúlyos, csúnya is. Nem kell elbujdosnod azért, mert néhány kilóval nehezebb vagy, mint szeretnéd. Járj nyugodtan társaságba, nevess, szórakozz bátran! Aki nem szereti saját magát, azt hogyan szerethetnék mások...?*​*1. **Mielőtt fogyókúrázni kezdesz, ürítsd ki a szekrényt! Takaríts ki minden olyan ennivalót, ami hízlal! Különösen azoktól szabadulj meg, amelyek a kedvenceid, és amelyekről tudod, hogy alkalomadtán nehezen tudnál ellenállni nekik. Ezután töltsd fel a fridzsidert kalóriaszegény finomságokkal! *

*2. **Ne halogasd a fogyókúrát, még ma állj neki az el&odblac;készületeknek! Sokan elkövetik azt a hibát, hogy mindig másnapra tolják az elkezdését, és azt gondolják: holnaptól úgyis önsanyargatásba kezdek, de ma még enyém a világ! Főleg, ami ehető belőle... És esznek is, rendületlenül. Mindig "csak" aznap. Az "eredmény" újabb néhány kiló plusz... *
*3. **Állíts föl reális közelebbi és távolabbi célokat! Ne akarj egy hét alatt megszabadulni az évek hosszú során szorgalmasan felhalmozott súlyfeleslegétől! Örülj minden apró sikernek! Ne légy elégedetlen, ha csak dekánként fogysz! A plusz kilókat is apránként, szinte észrevétlenül szedted össze! *

*4. **Távolítsd el az étkezőből a világos szín&udblac; dekorfüggönyöket, asztalterít&odblac;ket, mert nemcsak vidámak, hanem rejtett étvágygerjeszt&odblac; hatásuk van. Ugyanez mondható el a kellemes, lágy, andalító lassú zenér&odblac;l is... <o></o>*[/FONT]
*5.[FONT=&quot] **Ha az ennivalót a szokásosnál kisebb tányérra rakod, szemre többnek t&udblac;nik az ebéd vagy vacsora. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*6.[FONT=&quot] **Ha fogadáson, vendégségben vagy vendégl&odblac;ben svédasztalról kínálják a hideg és meleg fogásokat, hajlamosak vagyunk arra, hogy jóval többet együnk, mint egyébként. Kerüld el ezt a csapdát!* *<o></o>*[/FONT]
*7.[FONT=&quot] **Baráti társaságban, kellemes beszélgetés közben az ennivaló is gyorsabban fogy. Ügyelj a mértékre! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*8.[FONT=&quot] **Amikor étteremben ebédelsz vagy vacsorázol, kérdezd meg nyugodtan a pincért&odblac;l melyik étel mennyi kalóriát tartalmaz! Ha úgy tartja kedved, nyugodtan ehetsz akár két kalóriaszegény el&odblac;ételt is, persze a f&odblac;étel helyett... <o></o>*[/FONT]
*9.[FONT=&quot] **Távolítsd el az otthoni étkez&odblac;b&odblac;l a televízió készüléket és az újságokat. Ha eszel, csak az étkezéssel tör&odblac;dj! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*10.[FONT=&quot] **Nyugodt körülmények között, szépen terített asztalnál étkezz, örömmel, ne lelkiismeret furdalással telve, lopva, kutyafuttában! Apró falatokat vegyél a szádba és jól rágd meg az ételt, akár harmincszor, negyvenszer is! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*11.[FONT=&quot] *Se a családod, se saját magad ne büntesd azzal, hogy koplalsz! Fölösleges, mert a null-diéta segítségével elért súlyvesztés csak ideig-óráig tart. A feszültség és idegesség, amely a koplalás alatt elhatalmasodik rajtunk, a velünk együtt él&odblac;k napjait is tönkre teszi. Fontold meg, megéri...? *<o></o>*[/FONT]
*12.[FONT=&quot] *<st1:city w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">*Minden*</st1lace></st1:city>* étkezés el&odblac;tt negyed órával igyál egy nagy pohár vizet! Telíti a gyomrot és segíti a súlyvesztést. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*13.[FONT=&quot] **Kezdd az étkezést pár csepp olivaolajjal ízesített salátával! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*14.[FONT=&quot] **Soha ne indulj éhesen vásárolni, mert így kevésbé tudsz ellenállni a gazdag kínálatnak! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*15.[FONT=&quot] **Készíts bevásárló listát. Csak azt vedd meg, amit el&odblac;re elterveztél! Ne d&odblac;lj be a szép csomagolásnak, az ínycsiklandozó illatoknak! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*16.[FONT=&quot] **Csak addig egyél, amíg éhes vagy! Ne pukkadásig... (Különösen az édesanyák, nagymamák hajlamosak arra, hogy elpusztítsák az étkezések után a maradékot. Ne tegyék, mert észrevétlenül szükségtelen pluszkalóriához jutnak.<o></o>*[/FONT]
*17.[FONT=&quot] **Ha az étkezések között megéhezel, zöldséget, gyümölcsöt nassolj! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*18.[FONT=&quot] *Távolíts el <st1:city w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">minden</st1lace></st1:city> látható zsírt a húsokról! Ezzel az egyszer&udblac; módszerrel sok plusz, felesleges kalóriát megspórolsz. *<o></o>*[/FONT]
*19.[FONT=&quot] **Igyál sokat, minél többet, de legalább 2-3 liter folyadékot naponta! Legjobb az ivóvíz, az ásványvíz, a frissen préselt gyümölcs-, zöldséglé és a gyógytea. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*20.[FONT=&quot] **A fogyókúra alatt ne fogyassz alkoholt! Felesleges, csak üres kalóriákat tartalmaz, tápanyagot nem. A derekad, csíp&odblac;d, combod körfogatát azonban szépen megnöveli... <o></o>*[/FONT]
*21.[FONT=&quot] **Ne egyél csak azért, mert unatkozol, és nem jut más az eszedbe! Ha bánatos vagy, vagy elkeseredett, keress más vigaszt magadnak, ne az evésbe menekülj "nekem már úgyis <st1:city w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">minden</st1lace></st1:city> mindegy" jelszóval! A németek bánathájnak nevezik az evésbe menekül&odblac;k zsírpárnáit... <o></o>*[/FONT]
*22.[FONT=&quot] **Szánj id&odblac;t arra, hogy magad készíts desszertet! Az a fagyi például, amit te állítasz össze, kevésbé hizlaló, mint a készen vásárolt, ha sok gyümölcsöt, és tejszín helyett joghurtot keversz bele. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*23.[FONT=&quot] **Ha teheted, kerüld a felvágottakat, virsliket, kolbászféléket, mert túl sok "láthatatlan" zsír és adalékanyag lehet bennük. Párolt, f&odblac;tt húsokkal vagy zöldségekb&odblac;l kikevert, energiaszegény pástétomokkal helyettesítsd &odblac;ket! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*24.[FONT=&quot] **Legalább ötször étkezz naponta, de az sem baj, ha hat alkalomra osztod el az aznapra szánt kalóriamennyiséget. Szinte hihetetlen, de már attól is fogyhatsz, ha mindennap ugyanabban az id&odblac;ben eszel, persze mindig keveset. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*25.[FONT=&quot] **Változtass a konyhatechnikádon! Állati zsiradék helyett használj növényi olajat - els&odblac;sorban hidegen sajtoltakat, pl. tökmag- vagy olivaolajat -, abból is keveset. Ne süss semmit b&odblac; zsiradékban, inkább párold, f&odblac;zd az ennivalókat! Használj teflon-serpeny&odblac;ket, amelyekben zsiradék nélkül is süthetsz. Grillezd a húsokat, zöldségeket! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*26.[FONT=&quot] **Az ételek elkészítése során kevés sót használj, és bátran nyúlj a friss f&udblac;szernövényekhez! A só megköti a vizet és megnehezíti a fogyást, a jól megválasztott f&udblac;szerek pedig serkentik az anyagcserét. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*27.[FONT=&quot] **Használj igazi, természetes csodaszereket, amelyek fogyasztanak és segítenek abban is, hogy egészséges maradjon. Ilyen például az alma, amely kevés kalóriát és sok rostot tartalmaz. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*28.[FONT=&quot] **A spárga méregtelenít, salaktalanít és remek vízhajtó. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*29.[FONT=&quot] **Az almaecet segíti a fogyást, a gyomorsavtermel&odblac;dést és az anyagcserét. Egy ev&odblac;kanállal tegyél egy pohár vízbe, és reggel, étkezés el&odblac;tt hajtsd fel! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*30.[FONT=&quot] **Ha nagyon vágysz egy kis édességre, egyél egy müzliszeletet! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*31.[FONT=&quot] **Jógázz! A jógázás testre-lélekre egyaránt üdít&odblac; hatást gyakorol. Segít abban, hogy ellazulj, képes legyél a feladataidra koncentrálni. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*32.[FONT=&quot] **Jó szolgálatot tesznek a fogyókúra során a különböz&odblac; étrendkiegészít&odblac;k. Az egyik legkedveltebb és leghatásosabb a biotermékek közül a rosttabletta, amely koncentráltan tartalmazza a négy legfontosabb élelmi rostot. Krómtablettával együtt még hatásosabb. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*33.[FONT=&quot] **Sokat segíthet, ha a diétázás mellett akupunktúrás kezelésre is jársz. Az akupunktúra során speciális t&udblac;ket helyeznek el a fül megfelel&odblac; pontjain, amelyek csökkentik az éhségérzetet, nyugtatnak és fokozzák az anyagcserét. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*34.[FONT=&quot] **Orvosi javaslat és ellen&odblac;rzés nélkül ne fogyassz fogyást el&odblac;segít&odblac; gyógyszereket. Sokszor még egy "egyszer&udblac;" hashajtó is többet árt, mint használ... <o></o>*[/FONT]
*35.[FONT=&quot] **Ne állj mindennap a mérlegre! Ha csak néhány dekát fogytál, vagy még annyit sem, elkedvetlenítene. Pedig a cél a hosszú távú fogyás... <o></o>*[/FONT]
*36.[FONT=&quot] **Aludj eleget! Lefekvés után egy órával aktivizálódik az agyalapi mirigy, amely, míg pihensz, argininból és lizinb&odblac;l karcsúsító növekedési hormont készít, és arról is gondoskodik, hogy a zsírsejtek tartalma energiává alakuljon át. Arginin és lizin els&odblac;sorban a szezám- és napraforgómagban, a különböz&odblac; tejtermékekben, a szójában, a tojásban, a halételekben található. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*37.[FONT=&quot] **Légy türelmes! Ha nem törekszel gyors súlyvesztésre, b&odblac;röd követni tudja alakod változását! Biztos, ami biztos, nem árt egy kis segítség: jól teszed, ha <st1:city w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">minden</st1lace></st1:city> nap váltott hideg-meleg vizes zuhannyal masszírozod, durva szivaccsal átdörzsölöd, különösen a kritikus helyeken. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*38.[FONT=&quot] **Ha már fogytál néhány kilót vagy sikerült ellenállnod egy különösen csábító nagy eszem-iszomra való meghívásnak, jutalmazd meg magad! Vegyél egy új ruhát vagy illatszert, menj soron kívül kozmetikushoz vagy moziba. Bármi jó, ami nem hizlal... <o></o>*[/FONT]
*39.[FONT=&quot] **Mozogj! Sok kicsi sokra megy. Ha nem használod a liftet, hanem mindennap fölgyalogolsz a harmadikra, ha nem autóval, hanem biciklivel közelíted meg a munkahelyed, máris sokat tettél a fogyókúra sikeréért! <o></o>*[/FONT]
*40.[FONT=&quot] **Jártál már infraszaunában? Ha eltöltesz ott fél órát, 900 kcal-t éget el a szervezeted. Éppen annyit, mintha 15 percet futottál volna... Az infrasugár 1-3 cm-re a b&odblac;r alá hatol, ott fellazítja a salak- és méreganyagokat és a verejtékmirigyen át kijuttatja azokat a szervezetb&odblac;l. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*41.[FONT=&quot] **A combon, a derékon, a hason vagy a fenéken lév&odblac; felesleges zsírpárnák helyi fogyasztására találták ki az ultrahangos kozmetikai kezeléseket, amelyek javítják a sejtek anyagcseréjét és anyagfelvev&odblac; képességét. Jók lehetnek a különböz&odblac; fogyasztó zselék, a kontúrfáslizás, a vákuumos nyirokmasszázs is. Ezek a kezelések azonban nemcsak a zsírpárnáinkat, hanem a pénztárcánkat is alaposan leapasztják. <o></o>*[/FONT]
*42.[FONT=&quot] **Legyél következetes! Ha elhatároztál valamit - jelen esetben azt, hogy lefogysz -, tartsd ehhez magad! Jól teszed, ha a cél érdekében nem vásárolsz magas zsír- vagy cukortartalmú élelmiszereket, nehogy kísértésbe ess. Zöldség, gyümölcs jöhet <st1:city w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">minden</st1lace></st1:city> mennyiségben...<o></o>*[/FONT]

*+ 1. Id&odblac;nként egyél olyasmit, amire nagyon vágysz! Hetente (nem naponta!) egy kocka csoki vagy egy Túró Rudi nassolása még nem jelenti azt, hogy itt a világ vége! Még azt sem, hogy itt a fogyókúra vége... Nyugodtan folytasd a kalória-számlást és a diétát!

+ 2. Ha úgy érzed, egyedül nem megy, kérd orvos vagy pszichológus segítségét. És mindenképpen óvakodj a széls&odblac;ségekt&odblac;l!
Nagy önuralmat, türelmet és kitartást kívánunk!*


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Február 4)

www.wikky.eoldal.hu
Latogass el hozzam,mert sok hasznosat tudok. SZeretettel : CSerhalmi Viktoria


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 6)

lányok! a videók magukért beszélnek!


----------



## felhőtlen (2009 Február 18)

Kangoo-val lehet zsírt égetni, Hot Iron edzéssel pedig izmot építeni 
Okos kajálással szálkásítani 
nekem bevált


----------



## nyikolka (2009 Február 19)

Amikor kyo-ztam minden edzésen csináltunk ilyen és ehhez hasonló gyakorlatokat. Iszonyú kemény! A legállatabb, legizmosabb srácok is meghaltak ilyenkor.
Kb. 1 hónapja kyo-ztam, amikor először volt egy "erőfelmérés": 400 négyütemű fekvő támasz (csillagugrással a végén, nem sima felállással). Aki azt hiszi, hogy nem csináltuk meg, az téved. Az egészet kb. 20-30 percen keresztül csináltuk, ki mennyire bírta. Természetesen többszöri megállással, mindenki saját magának adta az ütemeket. Mindenesetre pihenni minidg csak akkor lehetett, amikor már az ember a fenekén vette a levegőt. Azaz nem lehetett elősztani 20x20 alkalomban, hanem az elsőt minimum 60-100-ig nyomni kellett. Aki azt hiszi, hogy ez nem is olyan sok, próbálja ki! És szabályosan!
Ahogy néztem a klippett, a lányok iszonyatosan szabályosan csinálták végig, nem csaltak azzal, hogy nem álltak fel teljesen, ill. nem gugoltak vissza teljesen.
(Bár Tibi, ha nem haragszol meg :roll: , itt is csöndben megjegyzem, hogy az ilyen gugolás, amikor gyakrolatilag az izom elfáradása után, már pusztán az ízület fogja meg a mozdulatot - legugolásnál, az szerintem abszolút egészségtelen. Akinem jók az ízületei és egy ilyen gyakrolat során meg sem kottyan neki, csak várjon és idő kérdése... Akkor már inkább a jó öreg négyütemű, ahol kézzel tud segíteni az ember, ha már fárad a comb és nem zuhanunk vissza a térdre. Ha valaki azonban figyel arra, hogy mindig csak annyit csinál, ahol már érzi, hogy a következő kettőnél már nem tudja megfogni izomból a mozdulat végét lefele gugoláskor, akkor ez egy kiváló gyakorlat! Pláne ha unja az ember a súlyzós gugolást!)


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Február 19)

nyikolka írta:


> Amikor kyo-ztam minden edzésen csináltunk ilyen és ehhez hasonló gyakorlatokat. Iszonyú kemény! A legállatabb, legizmosabb srácok is meghaltak ilyenkor.
> Kb. 1 hónapja kyo-ztam, amikor először volt egy "erőfelmérés": 400 négyütemű fekvő támasz (csillagugrással a végén, nem sima felállással). Aki azt hiszi, hogy nem csináltuk meg, az téved. Az egészet kb. 20-30 percen keresztül csináltuk, ki mennyire bírta. Természetesen többszöri megállással, mindenki saját magának adta az ütemeket. Mindenesetre pihenni minidg csak akkor lehetett, amikor már az ember a fenekén vette a levegőt. Azaz nem lehetett elősztani 20x20 alkalomban, hanem az elsőt minimum 60-100-ig nyomni kellett. Aki azt hiszi, hogy ez nem is olyan sok, próbálja ki! És szabályosan!
> Ahogy néztem a klippett, a lányok iszonyatosan szabályosan csinálták végig, nem csaltak azzal, hogy nem álltak fel teljesen, ill. nem gugoltak vissza teljesen.
> (Bár Tibi, ha nem haragszol meg :roll: , itt is csöndben megjegyzem, hogy az ilyen gugolás, amikor gyakrolatilag az izom elfáradása után, már pusztán az ízület fogja meg a mozdulatot - legugolásnál, az szerintem abszolút egészségtelen. Akinem jók az ízületei és egy ilyen gyakrolat során meg sem kottyan neki, csak várjon és idő kérdése... Akkor már inkább a jó öreg négyütemű, ahol kézzel tud segíteni az ember, ha már fárad a comb és nem zuhanunk vissza a térdre. Ha valaki azonban figyel arra, hogy mindig csak annyit csinál, ahol már érzi, hogy a következő kettőnél már nem tudja megfogni izomból a mozdulat végét lefele gugoláskor, akkor ez egy kiváló gyakorlat! Pláne ha unja az ember a súlyzós gugolást!)


nincs itt harag!nyugodtan fejtsd ki a véleményedet,és mindenki más is,és szólj hozzá nyugodtan ha úgy érzed az adott dologban, témában,van tapasztalatod vagy véleményed


----------



## befedoke (2009 Március 10)

én a step aerobikot is kiprobáltam és hát nem olyan könnyü mint amilyennek látszik  inkább tovább biciklizek!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rvrBulkd5c


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Március 11)

befedoke írta:


> én a step aerobikot is kiprobáltam és hát nem olyan könnyü mint amilyennek látszik  inkább tovább biciklizek!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rvrBulkd5c


Ne add fel később már csak nevetsz hogy nem is nehéz,lassan hozzáedződsz és az izmaid hozzáerősödnek. De azért bicikliz is.Jó edzést és vidám napot


----------



## befedoke (2009 Március 11)

köszi nem adom fel - itt a tavasz és jól kell kinézni!  
a bicozás tavasszal és nyáron a szabadba az igazi - az az egyik legjobb dolog! tök mindegy hogy fuj a szél mert imádom a tájat...aki teheti az biciklizzen at ermészetben mert tényleg nagyszerü!!!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Március 11)

befedoke írta:


> köszi nem adom fel - itt a tavasz és jól kell kinézni!
> a bicozás tavasszal és nyáron a szabadba az igazi - az az egyik legjobb dolog! tök mindegy hogy fuj a szél mert imádom a tájat...aki teheti az biciklizzen at ermészetben mert tényleg nagyszerü!!!


Teljesen igazad van.Örülök,hogy ilyen természet és mozgás szerető vagy és életvidám


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Március 13)

Egy kis motivacio a helyes etrendhez..hatha jol jon nektek is...


Regota etkezem helyesen,de most erkeztem el ahhoz a ponthoz,hogy nem vagyok befolyasolhato,az az nem hibazok,hanem azt eszem ami kell a szervezetemnek.
Rengeteg ember tudja mi a jo,el is mond mindent rola,tudja mi a rossz,es nem egeszseges taplalek..megis mikor a sajat testunknek kell szabalyokat,es helyes etrendet felallitani..-valahogy nem olyan konnyu. Ismeros?? Olyan mintha mas felett konnyebb lenne uralkodni,masnak konnyu korlatokat szabni,de nekunk sajat magunknak nehez betartani a szigoru dietat.
Miert van ez?? Ezt nehez pontosan meghatarozni,mert mindenkinek mas..De meglehet talalni a problemat,es mikor felismered,minden konnyebb,mert okos ember leven megoldod azt.
En sajat tapasztalatot tudok errol irni,de nekem a faradsag volt hibas mindenert. Regebben. Nem tudtam miert,es miert ..kivanok allandaon mast enni,mint amit szabad. 
(Pedig hozza lehet szokni konnyen az egeszseges etelhez,es nem rossz az sem.)Par napig tartottam a helyes etrendet,aztan elgyengultem es kajaltam valami mast,csokit fokent..muzlit,de nem egyet 10et, gyors szendvicseket,amik tele vannak szosszal.. Persze ez neha szabad,csak egy volt a baj,nem tudtam hol a hatar.
Egyik nap felkeltem jokedvvel,es el se tudtak volna teriteni a kituzott celom elol- csak azt eszem amit lehet.…aztan masnap,puff.. rosszkedvuen,hol talatam magam, mar a masodik sajtburgert ettem,forro csokival- nyugtatvan,hogy leedzem,kell egy kis szenhidrat. Pedig tudtam,hogy a normalis kajam ott van a hutoben,es egy kicsit tobb rizst hozzaadva megkaptam volna a “kicsit tobb szenhidratot”.
De amikor mas etrendet kert,tokeletesen tudtam hogy O mit mennyit ehet,es feletse el a gyorskajaldakat: max 1 heten egyszer egyen ott 3 ora elott. Mondtam..
Es en akkor miert hibazok??- kerdeztem magamtol.
Nem tudtam rajonni. 
Most hogy megfeleloen edzem,keveset de nagy intnzitassal,rovid ido alatt,es megfeleloen pihenek,(napi 7-8 orat), es 4 kor relaxalok fel orat..Egy csapasra minden konnyu lett. 
Megszunt bennem az az erzes hogy vonzzanak az edessegek, a szosszal teli szendvicsek,pekaruk,a csokik, a sos magvak,csipszek..cukros uditok.
Nem vagyok faradt,nem vagyok kimerult,nem vagyok rossz kedvu az almossag es az allando izomfajdalmak miatt. (pedig most is akad dolgom boven,es dolgozok ugyanugy)
Ha nem alszunk,pihenunk megfelelo idot,nehez tartani az etrendunket.
Ahogy visszaemlekszem…
Kimerultsegnek tobb oka is volt. Egyfolytaban intezkedtem,jartattam az agyam,tul sok problemat csinaltam magun korul …stb.nem alltam le,porogtem egyfolytaban,es szep lassan megfeledkeztem arrol hogy pihennem kellene,azaz megfeledkeztem magamrol..mindig fontosabb valami mast csinalni es valahol lenni,valakinek segiteni,ha nem,akkor valakit felhivni,vagy menni valakivel,stb… es mi a vegeredmeny?? Stressz. Ha nem is ereztem,hogy stresszes vagyok,eleg csak radobbeni a felismeresre hogy nem pihentem eleget,aztan a vegen meg mar nem tudtam aludni. Szerencsere ez nem jart komoly kovetkezmennyel,de legalabb vilagossa valt,hogy hogy tunt el belolem a befolysolhatosag…es hogy kipihenten …minden konnyebb.
Manapsag is elofordul,hogy eppen csak 4-5 orat tudok aludni. Erre az esetekre valo a relaxacio,amire napkozben mindenkinek jut fel oraja.
Sokaig nem hittem benne,hogy hatsos,es tenyleg pihentebb vagy vele. De mostansag ki nem hagynam egyik nap se.
Egyszeru a keplete,de gyakorlast igenyel a megtanulasa.
Csendesitsd le elmed fel orara,szunjenek meg a gondolatok. Tiszta ures hely maradjon az agyadban. Nagyon nehez eloszor semmire gondolni,de aztan meghozza az eredmenyt,meglatod..
Olyan ez mint a furdes, minden nap,mindenkinek kellene. Nem csak kivul van szuksegunk tisztitasra,hanem bulul is. Tiszta fejjel vilagosan latod a nehezsegeket,es lekuzdod. Es a szigoru dieta bizony ilyen….
Ugyhogy ne hanyagoljatok el az alvast,relaxaciot,pihenest!!!!


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Március 13)

Szervusztok!
Most találtam rátok- nagy bajomban. Egy bentlakásos intézményben dolgozom, óvodástól szakiskolásig vannak növendékeim. Gyógytestnevelő vagyok. 
Hamarosan óralátogatásra jönnek hozzám és természetesen kérik a tesi kompetenciákat, a módszertant, fejlesztési területeket. Ha ezzel kapcsolatosan vagy mozgásfejlesztés témában lenne anyagotok/vázlatotok, megköszönném.

A legeslegnagyobb régi gondom pedig a mozgások szemléltetése. A gyerekek mind értelmi sérültek ,s egy mozdulat- mozgás tanításához, korrigálásához úgy tapasztalom, nem árt, ha nemcsak mondom, mutatom, fogom-igazítom kezüket-lábukat- hanem emellett képen is látják a mozdulatot. 
Krizsanezcné Játékos gyermektorna c.könyve megvan, de az ovitól a szakiskolás gyerekig szemléltetni még nem tudtam (a felsőben már erőedzés, ritmikus sportgimnasztika, sportok..is akad).

Ha valaki tenne fel ilyen anyagokat, megköszönném. (Ha esetleg rossz helyen kopogtattam, elnézést.Még megpróbálok más fórumon is segítséget kérni. Itt annyi a segítő kéz. Cserébe jelenleg a Gyermeksarok téma Társasjátékok részére feltett anyagaimat tudom felajánlani, ha valakit érdekel.)

Mindenkinek szép estét kívánok.


----------



## Bonavita (2009 Március 15)

Sziasztok! Örömöre szolgál,h végre találtam egy ilyen fórumot... Én is edzek már kb egy éve. Kerületben rengeteg fogyás történt, kilóban semmi... Zsír is kevesebb, izom is több, de azért van mert az izom nehezebb, mint a zsír?


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 15)

bonavita írta:


> sziasztok! örömöre szolgál,h végre találtam egy ilyen fórumot... én is edzek már kb egy éve. Kerületben rengeteg fogyás történt, kilóban semmi... Zsír is kevesebb, izom is több, de azért van mert az izom nehezebb, mint a zsír?


szia bonavita! Valóban úgy van ahogy irtad!!!az izom tömeg nehezebb,és a zsir lement rólad,súlyban azért nem
látsz magadon változást.
Ha leszálkásitod magad diétával,akkor még jobban minőségi izmot kapsz,és súlyban is könnyebb leszel,és még vékonyabbá válsz!
Sok sikeres edzést kivánok neked hozzá!
egyébként milyen edzést csinász?


----------



## Bonavita (2009 Március 26)

Sziasztok,bocs a kimaradásért, csak nem volt netem... Hát először tesitanárral írtunk össze egy edzéstervet, de az nem volt túl hatásos, így áttértem a fitness dvdkre... Elég hitetlenül próbáltam ki, aztán nem kis meglepetés ért amikor úgy leizzadtam,h egyszáraz folt nem maradt a ruhámon, s másnap olyan izmaim sajogtak mikről nem is sejtettem,h vannak... Úgyh beválltak..


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Március 27)

Bonavita írta:


> Sziasztok,bocs a kimaradásért, csak nem volt netem... Hát először tesitanárral írtunk össze egy edzéstervet, de az nem volt túl hatásos, így áttértem a fitness dvdkre... Elég hitetlenül próbáltam ki, aztán nem kis meglepetés ért amikor úgy leizzadtam,h egyszáraz folt nem maradt a ruhámon, s másnap olyan izmaim sajogtak mikről nem is sejtettem,h vannak... Úgyh beválltak..


Szia Bonavita igen a DVD fitness anyagok nagyon szuperek én is szeretem őket. Csak így tovább jó edzést:ugras:


----------



## Befacsa (2009 Március 27)

Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök, hogy idetaláltam hozzátok. 
Kedves Fortunetta!
Itthon "ülő" háromgyerekes anyuka vagyok. Edzőterembe nem sok esélyem van eljutni. Itthoni tornával próbálkozom, de sajnos elég hamar elszáll a lelkesedésem. Talán majd most sikerülni fog.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Március 27)

Befacsa írta:


> Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök, hogy idetaláltam hozzátok.
> Kedves Fortunetta!
> Itthon "ülő" háromgyerekes anyuka vagyok. Edzőterembe nem sok esélyem van eljutni. Itthoni tornával próbálkozom, de sajnos elég hamar elszáll a lelkesedésem. Talán majd most sikerülni fog.


Szia én is örülök neked gyere csak bátran és gyakran majd mi meghozzuk a kedved a tornára és írj nyugodtan ha segítség kellkiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Március 27)

pilukiru írta:


> Ezek a képek '96-ban készültek, képzelem, hogy nézhet ki ma!
> Csak semmi csüggedés csajok, Ő sem ilyen már!


És te honnan tudod hogy néz ki láttad ? Azért nem kell olyan negatívnak lenni mert akár a családodban vagy ép te elhíztál ha előtte sportoltál attól még nagyon sokan szép feszesek izmosak 50 vagy 60 felett is.Kár hogy ezeket a képeket nem látod sportolókról ajánlom figyelmedbe ezeket is.


----------



## Bonavita (2009 Március 29)

Sziasztok! A gondom az, h hasra nem igazán találok jó programot, tudnátok ajánlani, v esetleg mondani feladatokat?


----------



## Befacsa (2009 Március 30)

Szia Bonavita! Rubint Réka DVD-jét nem próbáltad még? Nekem nézni is sok, amit művel magával. A hasra is van egy 20 perces blokkja.


----------



## Bonavita (2009 Március 30)

Szia!

Egy Rubint Réka hasat próbáltam, az 30 perces, de az nagyon gyenge,attól még csak el sem fáradtam... Viszont a 30perces felsőtestprogramja nagyon jó.. Czanik Balázs 1 órása sem rossz(szintén has program), de azt sem érzem olyan komolynak, mikor 1-re csináltam sem lett izomlázam sem(kivéve mikor az úszógumira megy rá). Köszi a választ


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Március 30)

Szia Bonavita ajánlom a haspadon való edzést 30 as 40es ismétléssel.Lábemelés,hasprés,bordásfalon lábemelés lábsúllyal. De ha könnyűek a gyakorlatok súlyzót a kézbe aztán mehet akár kevert sorozatban.


----------



## bkata (2009 Március 31)

*kockás has*

Helló!
Tud valaki valami tutit, az alsó hason lévő zsír leégetésére.
lábemelés, hasprés, felülés mindent csináltam 100-200-as szériával.
az izom gyönyörűen fejlődik, a felső hassal nincs is probléma, de az alsó hason lévő zsír csak nem tűnik el.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Március 31)

bkata írta:


> Helló!
> Tud valaki valami tutit, az alsó hason lévő zsír leégetésére.
> lábemelés, hasprés, felülés mindent csináltam 100-200-as szériával.
> az izom gyönyörűen fejlődik, a felső hassal nincs is probléma, de az alsó hason lévő zsír csak nem tűnik el.


szia! azt hasazással nem tudod eltüntetni,csak diétával,és sok aerob edzéssel!(futás,ugrókötél,kondibicikli stb...)


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 1)

*fitness*



Tibi16 írta:


> szia! azt hasazással nem tudod eltüntetni,csak diétával,és sok aerob edzéssel!(futás,ugrókötél,kondibicikli stb...)




Köszi!
(diétázni nem nagyon akarok, mert nincs problémám a súlyommal, eliptikuskerékpárt minden második nap használom, futni sajnos nem tudok, egy régi lábszárcsont gyulladás miatt, de sokat sétálok (kutyával).


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 1)

bkata írta:


> Köszi!
> (diétázni nem nagyon akarok, mert nincs problémám a súlyommal, eliptikuskerékpárt minden második nap használom, futni sajnos nem tudok, egy régi lábszárcsont gyulladás miatt, de sokat sétálok (kutyával).


pedig diéta nélkül, nehéz lesz!!a séta?!hát az csak séta!!!!


----------



## Bonavita (2009 Április 4)

az aerob és a cardio között mi a különbség? melyik való mire?


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Április 4)

bkata írta:


> Köszi!
> (diétázni nem nagyon akarok, mert nincs problémám a súlyommal, eliptikuskerékpárt minden második nap használom, futni sajnos nem tudok, egy régi lábszárcsont gyulladás miatt, de sokat sétálok (kutyával).



Végülis az eliptikus tréner is cardio, az is hasznos lehet. De a zsír csak diéta és carido párossal tűnik el...sajnos. :-( Az izom szépen épül az erősítéstől...de a zsír alatt.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Április 6)

Bonavita írta:


> az aerob és a cardio között mi a különbség? melyik való mire?


Ugyan arra nincs különbség .A test alapos átmozgatása különböző módokon pl: futás, ugrálókötelezés,biciklizés stb....


----------



## Twilight83 (2009 Április 9)

*Én is elmondom*

Sziasztok!
4 éve beteg voltam!64 kgról felhíztam a gyógyszerek és mozgáshiány miatt 89 kgra. Diétázni sose tudtam, csak apró szabályokat tudok betartani. De szerintem mindre szüksége van a szervezetnek amit meg kíván- csak a mennyiségre kell figyelni! 3 éve elkezdtünk a barátnőimmel futni!Nagyon nehéz volt elkezdeni!!!Alig bírtuk az elején!Közben elkezdtem pilatesezni, amitől hajlékony és formásabb lettem! 2 év alatt lement 71 kgra a súlyom!Eyg évet kihagytam a futásból (fogprobléma miatt)- és nem híztam egy dekát se, pedig nem diétáztam, ünnepek alatt rentgeteget ettem és mindig is hízékony voltam. Egyedül teakúrákat szoktam csinálni a gyomrom miatt!Most kezdtem 2 hete újra futni és már lement 1,5kg.
Úgyhogy mindenkinek azt mondom, hogy az idő nem számít csak MOZGÁS, MOZGÁS és MOZGÁS!Erőnlétre fel!


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 24)

*futás*

Na jó megpróbálkozom a hétvégén egy enyhe kocogással.
Mennyire fontos a futócipő szerintetek? Van érzékelhető különbség a futócipő és a szabadidő cipők között?
Amikor futással próbálkoztam eddig néhány száz méter után mindig kiújult egy régebbi lábszársérülésem. Segíthet ezen egy gyógybetét, vagy egy profi futócípő.
Szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Április 24)

bkata írta:


> Na jó megpróbálkozom a hétvégén egy enyhe kocogással.
> Mennyire fontos a futócipő szerintetek? Van érzékelhető különbség a futócipő és a szabadidő cipők között?
> Amikor futásal próbálkoztam eddig néhány száz méter után mindig kiújult egy régebbi lábszársérülésem. Segíthet ezen egy gyógybetét, vagy egy profi futócípő.
> Szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


Szia bkata nagyon fontos a futócipő hisz nem véletlenül az a neve.jó minőségűt vegyél vagy azt vedd fel ha van mert ezek a cipők talpszerkezete kívül belül a lábhoz igazodnak a talpuk elnyeli a rezgéseket és így kímélik az ízületeket a térdet stb. Jó futást szia


----------



## Twilight83 (2009 Április 28)

Szerintem is megfelelő cipőt válassz.Az elején mikor elkezdtem futni csak a mozgás volt a lényeg. Részletekre nem figyeltem. Visszajött a térd fájásom, bedagadt a bokám.Sok sikert!


----------



## bkata (2009 Április 28)

*futócipő*

Megosztanátok velem a futócipővel kapcsolatos véleményeteket!
Kinek melyik jött be? Mi az amit nem ajánlotok? Köszi és 
üdv bkata


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Április 29)

bkata írta:


> Megosztanátok velem a futócipővel kapcsolatos véleményeteket!
> Kinek melyik jött be? Mi az amit nem ajánlotok? Köszi és
> 
> üdv bkata


Szia Kata!
nekem bejött a Nike futócipő, de most évek óta Adidas van az is nagyon jó!
menj el kimondott szakboltba ahol a lábtipusod is meg tudják állapitani,és annak megfelelő tipusu cipőt fognak ajánlani.
szia 
Tibi


----------



## Twilight83 (2009 Május 7)

Én még ilyen szakboltban nem jártam,de az biztos hogy mindenkinek más a lába, ezért nem biztos hogy ugyanaz jó neked mint másnak.Én például mindenfajta cipőben csak olyat tudok hordani aminek van sarka vagy meg van emelve.Vettem 1x egy spec.futócipőt és nem tudtam használni, mert egy folytában olyan érzés volt,hogy hátra esek és fájt utána a derekam és a sarkam.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Május 7)

Twilight83 írta:


> Én még ilyen szakboltban nem jártam,de az biztos hogy mindenkinek más a lába, ezért nem biztos hogy ugyanaz jó neked mint másnak.Én például mindenfajta cipőben csak olyat tudok hordani aminek van sarka vagy meg van emelve.Vettem 1x egy spec.futócipőt és nem tudtam használni, mert egy folytában olyan érzés volt,hogy hátra esek és fájt utána a derekam és a sarkam.


ez így igaz,ami jó egynek nem biztos hogy mindenkinek jó,és valóban azért jó a szakbolt,mert ott nem csak rásóznak valakire egy bizonyos márkát,hanem láb tipusnak megfelelő cipőt adnak.fontos dolgok ezek,ahhoz hogy élvezetes legyen a mozgás.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Május 24)

Sziasztok remélem már mindenki nekiállt tornázni,futni stb. mert ilyen szép időben mint amilyenek vannak csodálatos a mozgás. Legyen vidám és mozgalmas napotok puszi:..:


----------



## Twilight83 (2009 Május 26)

*Sziasztok!*

Igen én elkezdtem és nagyon jót mert depis időszakom volt, de most hogy intenzíven mozgok boldog és kiegyensúlyozott vagyok!Hajrá!(bikini szezon!!!!)


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Május 26)

Twilight83 írta:


> Igen én elkezdtem és nagyon jót mert depis időszakom volt, de most hogy intenzíven mozgok boldog és kiegyensúlyozott vagyok!Hajrá!(bikini szezon!!!!)


örülök a sikereidnek csak így tovább.Hát ez az itt a bikini szezon.Jó edzést Szia


----------



## Encsi29 (2009 Május 28)

Sziasztok!

Most regisztráltam magam az oldalon. ezer meg egy fogyokúrán és diétán túl vagyok, de a "jojó" mindig megtámadott...) Tud nekem valaki ajánlani olyan étel és edzés programot amivel "kordába" tarthatnám magam?))

Előre is köszönöm Encsi29


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Május 28)

Encsi29 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Most regisztráltam magam az oldalon. ezer meg egy fogyokúrán és diétán túl vagyok, de a "jojó" mindig megtámadott...) Tud nekem valaki ajánlani olyan étel és edzés programot amivel "kordába" tarthatnám magam?))
> 
> Előre is köszönöm Encsi29


Szia fogyni szeretnél vagy a súlyod tartani? Melyik a kritikus részed ha van olyan?


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Május 31)

Sziasztok jó edzést kívánok mindenkinek a hosszú hétvégére.


----------



## szasza67 (2009 Június 6)

Sziasztok!
Jövő héten fogok menni először pilatesre. Van valakinek valamilyen tapasztalata? (Nem szeretnék fogyni, csak egy kicsit mozogni, erősödni, formálódni.)


----------



## Twilight83 (2009 Június 9)

Szia Szasza! Nekem bjött a pilates. Bár én fogyni akartam, de közben rájöttem, hogy csak izomzatra jó.Formás kis "pufi"lettem.Tehát a lényeg, hogy nagyon jól megformál.Ha erősödni,formálódni akarsz,akkor nagyon ajánlom.


----------



## Twilight83 (2009 Június 9)

Én is kérdezek!! Már elég sokat fogytam,imádok sportolni (na jó azért túlzásba nem viszem ).DE megálltam 71kg (néha-2kg) és nem megy tovább.Valamit olyat mondjatok amibe belefér egy átlag ebéd8nem diétás v valami),mert néha örülök, ha élek.Munka, tanulás, sport és még házat is vettünk márciusban.Szóval vmi olyat mondjatok ami reális keretek között marad az én sűrű kis életemben. Előre is köszönöm!kiss


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Június 9)

Szia más nem a vacsit cseréld le turmixra.Amúgy mit sportolsz?


----------



## Twilight83 (2009 Június 11)

Szia!Ált-ban ritkán vacsizok,ha igen akkor vmi egészségeset. Futok aerobikozom és tegnap volt az első salsa órám!A napi min.30perc mozgás megvan. Azon gondolkoztam, hogy csak kikellene várnom, mert anno is amikor elkezdtem csak 2 hó után indult meg a kiló.Szerinted?


----------



## lianne27 (2009 Június 12)

sziasztok. 
én már sok mindent kipróbáltam, de vhogy nincs kitartásom semmilyen sporthoz pl. futás
pedig kicsit formálódni szeretnék
milyen sportot ajánlanátok?


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Június 13)

lianne27 írta:


> sziasztok.
> én már sok mindent kipróbáltam, de vhogy nincs kitartásom semmilyen sporthoz pl. futás
> pedig kicsit formálódni szeretnék
> milyen sportot ajánlanátok?


Szia hát a sporthoz pedig kitartás kell hisz így lesz meg az eredménye.Javaslom keresd meg azt ami igazán közel áll hozzád és az biztos szívesen csinálod. Meglátod egy idő múlva hiányozni fog. Jó mozgást és sok-sok kitartást kívánokkiss


----------



## vandy78 (2009 Június 13)

*Sziasztok!*

Én kipróbáltam már a jógát, nagyon tetszett. Otthon tornázok dvd-re és mellette elmentem jógázni, de sajnos már megszűnt ott ahova én jártam. Nekem kiegészítő mozgás volt, jó, mert más izomcsoportokat mozgatta meg, nyújtásszerű gyakorlatok voltak és a végén relaxáció. Viszont, ha valaki fogyni akar, akkor leginkább a cardiogyakorlatokat ajánlanám, néha kiegészítve súlyzós edzésekkel.


----------



## bailamo (2009 Június 15)

*yoga*

Hali!

én a bikram jógáról hallottam hogy nagyon hatékony... bár kinek mi a cél ugye... a jógával.

Ha fogyni akarsz akkor fő a feszítettség fenntartása minél tovább, folyamatos légzéssel.

Ha csak lazulni, akkor a légzősebbek a jobbak.

Fogyósra van a bikram, amit 65%os páratartalmú, 40 fokos teremben tartanak. 60 perces és a végére annyit izzadsz... hogy 1 számmal kisebb ruci kell majd.

Én most se ezt se azt nemcsinálom :neutral: fogszabályzó miatt összegumizták az utolsó alsó fogam a felső 2-kal... igy enni se tudok, nemhogy mozogni...

Amúgy jógára van még egy klassz progi a yourself fittness, ezt ismeritek?

Üdv
B


----------



## kraftmix (2009 Június 25)

45 évesen, eddig semmi sporttal a hátam mögött most döbbentem rá, hogy ez így nem mehet tovább! Mivel, hogyan kezdjem? Olvasgattam már az Interneten erről a témáról, mindenhol azt írják, hogy először beszéljek egy orvossal. Valóban szükséges? Nem szedek gyógyszert.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Június 26)

kraftmix írta:


> 45 évesen, eddig semmi sporttal a hátam mögött most döbbentem rá, hogy ez így nem mehet tovább! Mivel, hogyan kezdjem? Olvasgattam már az Interneten erről a témáról, mindenhol azt írják, hogy először beszéljek egy orvossal. Valóban szükséges? Nem szedek gyógyszert.


Szia ha jól érzed magad nem kell orvoshoz menni,milyen jellegű mozgás érdekelne?? súlyzós? aerob mozgás?táncos ugri-bugri?
futás,bármelyiket lehet csinálni de mindegyiket módjával fokozatosan kell hozzá szoktatni az izomzatot és izületeket,sziv és keringés rendszert.
bátran próbáld ki és tedd rendszeressé!jó edzést kivánok!


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 27)

Sziasztok!Sokat olvastam a pilatesről, úgy érzem nekem az volna a megfelelő, régebben sokat aerobicoztam, de úgy érzem már nem nekem való: kb 20 kg túlsúly, és vannak gerincproblémáim stb. De mindenhol azt olvasom, hogy az elején jobb, ha oktatóhoz jársz, mert dvd-ről nem lehet elsajátítani megfelelően. Így nem nagyon merem csinálni, bár több dvd-m is van.Kérdésem: Debrecenben melyik klubba kéne menni? vagy örömmel várnék tanácsot.
Nekem az eredeti pilátes kezdő és élénkítő van meg (Rael Isacowitz).


----------



## Beli (2009 Június 27)

Sziasztok!A pilates engem is érdekelne!!??Én régebben sokat úsztam és futni is mentem, de kb 2 éve nem csinálok semmit!Mos elkezdtem fogyózni, de nem tudom milyen tornát válasszak hozzá..? Valaki tud valami hatékonyat?


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Június 28)

*Én labdában utazom *
*Tibi - a naturfitness topik témavezetője - készített nekem 1 bázis edzéstervet *
* HÁLÁS KÖSZÖNET NEKI ÉRTE *
*ami figyelembe veszi speciális és a pocaklefaragó meg testerősítő igényemet.*
*Ez kb. 20 perc néhány gyakorlatsorral (2 db másfél kilós nőifitos súlyzó és 1 matrac kell hozzá).*
*Ezt saját kútfőből kiegészítettem fitball gyakorlatokkal, amelyek tartalmaznak jóga, gerinctorna és súlyzós elemeket (a rugalmas, erős és testhezálló méretű tornalabda a saját testsúly harmadát leveszi mintegy rólunk: így tehermentesítve csak a mozgás maga áll a fókuszban). *
*Így napi kb. 1 órát tornázom.*

*Biztos, hogy nem lehet ezt (csak) fogyókúrára spannolva művelni: ezt szeretni kell; jól kell magamat tőle érezni...*

*Rengeteg ilyen oldalt átnéztem a neten.*
*Addig is tudtam, nincs új a nap alatt, de most már biztos vagyok benne.*
*Pl. a pilates - falramászok ezektől az idegen szavaktól  - nagyrészt ugyanazt tartalmazza, amit én gyógytorna címén anno a Fodor Szanatóriumban elsajátítottam.*

*A testedzés, testépítés 1 üzletág (is): nem szabad a marketingjének bedőlni.*
*Ami jó belőle, azt hasznosítani kell: mozogni, és nem rizsázni kell.*
*Ezt nem nagyképűségből írom: sajátmagam megszenvedtem azért, hogy rájöjjek erre.*






http://www.fitball.hu/
http://www.fitball.hu/mi_a_fitball/pozitiv_elettani_hatasok/02_zsiregetes
http://www.fitball.hu:8080/fitball/mi_a_fitball/pozitiv_elettani_hatasok/11_porckorong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxn8rVZkZ0Q&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODX7TNrCRWg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvsirfjzEnE&feature=related
http://www.ulolabda.hu/​


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 28)

dreamaya írta:


> *Én labdában utazom *
> *Tibi - a naturfitness topik témavezetője - készített nekem 1 bázis edzéstervet *
> * HÁLÁS KÖSZÖNET NEKI ÉRTE *
> *ami figyelembe veszi a mozgássérültségemet és a pocaklefaragó meg testerősítő igényemet.*
> ...


Micsoda véletlen! Épp a labdán ülök, mert elvitték a székemet, és mostmár elhatároztam, hogy lehetőleg ezen fogok ülni, és nem csak ülni (deréktájékon két csigolyám van összemeszesedve). Van egy fit-labdás dvd-m, de nagyon nehéz, ha edzettebb leszek, előveszem.
Azoktól a gyakorlatoktól, amelyek a pilates-kezdőn vannak, kellemesen hajlékonynak éreztem a gerincemet, és jól éreztem magam tőle. Csak bizonytalanságból és persze lustaságból ritkán fogtam hozzá.


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Június 28)

*BaziNagyTornaLaszti*​ 
*picit másképpen*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCvrZpEiIik&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5mclELPHaU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RTo2X_uXGk&feature=related​


----------



## hajni1971 (2009 Június 28)

dreamaya írta:


> *BaziNagyTornaLaszti*​
> *picit másképpen*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCvrZpEiIik&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5mclELPHaU&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RTo2X_uXGk&feature=related​


Ez jóóó! Itt a labdán ülve ki is próbáltam néhány gyakorlatot. Zenére, és főleg jó zenére nekem jobban megy a mozgás. Visz a zene.


----------



## kraftmix (2009 Július 8)

Tibi16 írta:


> Szia ha jól érzed magad nem kell orvoshoz menni,milyen jellegű mozgás érdekelne?? súlyzós? aerob mozgás?táncos ugri-bugri?
> futás,bármelyiket lehet csinálni de mindegyiket módjával fokozatosan kell hozzá szoktatni az izomzatot és izületeket,sziv és keringés rendszert.
> bátran próbáld ki és tedd rendszeressé!jó edzést kivánok!


 

Izmosodni szeretnék egy kicsit.
Főleg a hasamat szeretném "kockásítani"
És a vállaimat megerősíteni
Mi a leghatékonyabb módszer szerinted?
Körte formájú vagyok, úgyhogy ez a két legkritikusabb rész.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 9)

kraftmix írta:


> Izmosodni szeretnék egy kicsit.
> Főleg a hasamat szeretném "kockásítani"
> És a vállaimat megerősíteni
> Mi a leghatékonyabb módszer szerinted?
> Körte formájú vagyok, úgyhogy ez a két legkritikusabb rész.


a leghatékonyabb módszer a rendszeres és kitartó edzés!!vállra nyak mögöttinyomások4x6 ism.. akkora súllyal amiből kb 6 ismétlést tudsz végezni.állig húzás 4x6,állva oldalsó tárogatás ezektől nő a váll de nem két hét alatt!!!!!
sok felülés,és mindenképp aerob gyakorlatok.futás ugrókötelezés,kondibiciklizés stb...sikeres edzéseket neked!!


----------



## kraftmix (2009 Július 9)

Tibi16 írta:


> a leghatékonyabb módszer a rendszeres és kitartó edzés!!vállra nyak mögöttinyomások4x6 ism.. akkora súllyal amiből kb 6 ismétlést tudsz végezni.állig húzás 4x6,állva oldalsó tárogatás ezektől nő a váll de nem két hét alatt!!!!!
> sok felülés,és mindenképp aerob gyakorlatok.futás ugrókötelezés,kondibiciklizés stb...sikeres edzéseket neked!!


 

köszönöm a válaszod. Kiírtam magamnak. Az állig húzás 4x6-ot, meg az állva oldalsó tárogatást nem értem. Leírnád részletesebben hogyan kell csinálni. Kb. mennyi idő alatt látszik? Hetente hányszor kell csinálni?


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 9)

kraftmix írta:


> köszönöm a válaszod. Kiírtam magamnak. Az állig húzás 4x6-ot, meg az állva oldalsó tárogatást nem értem. Leírnád részletesebben hogyan kell csinálni. Kb. mennyi idő alatt látszik? Hetente hányszor kell csinálni?


megfogod a kétkezes súlyzót szűken és magad elé engeded nyújtott karig és fel húzod az álladig,oldalemelés:két egy kezes súlyzót fogsz magad mellett!!és felemeled oldalsó váltartásig!!heti 3 edzés legalább három hónapig,és ha könnyen megy,akkor heti 4 edzés és a súlyon is emelni kell,ha már könnyen megy!! ne időszakokban gondolkodj,hanem folyamatban!! elérsz valamit,akkor sem lehet abba hagyni mert ugyan úgy vissza változol!!!

a kérdés hogy mikor látszik???? már eleve nem jó!!!!!!!csináld!!! ne a mikor látszikkal foglalkozz!!!!!!!! hanem az edzéssel!!!és majd látni fogod!!!!!!!!!kitartó edzéstől MAGÁTÓL FOG LÁTSZANI!!!!!!!!


----------



## kraftmix (2009 Július 10)

Tibi16 írta:


> megfogod a kétkezes súlyzót szűken és magad elé engeded nyújtott karig és fel húzod az álladig,oldalemelés:két egy kezes súlyzót fogsz magad mellett!!és felemeled oldalsó váltartásig!!heti 3 edzés legalább három hónapig,és ha könnyen megy,akkor heti 4 edzés és a súlyon is emelni kell,ha már könnyen megy!! ne időszakokban gondolkodj,hanem folyamatban!! elérsz valamit,akkor sem lehet abba hagyni mert ugyan úgy vissza változol!!!
> 
> a kérdés hogy mikor látszik???? már eleve nem jó!!!!!!!csináld!!! ne a mikor látszikkal foglalkozz!!!!!!!! hanem az edzéssel!!!és majd látni fogod!!!!!!!!!kitartó edzéstől MAGÁTÓL FOG LÁTSZANI!!!!!!!!


 
Köszönöm szépen! Hát a kitartásra nagy szükségesm lesz, úgy tünik.  Majd beszámolok időnként. Az elszántságom megvan, remélem időm, akaraterőm is elég lesz a kivitelezéshez. Még egyszer köszönöm.


----------



## angela1977 (2009 Július 15)

Help!
Gerincferdüléssel és ízületi gyulladással lehet sportolni rendszeresen?


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 15)

angela1977 írta:


> Help!
> Gerincferdüléssel és ízületi gyulladással lehet sportolni rendszeresen?


szerintem egy sportorvos,megállapítaná a problémáidat, és annak mértékében javasolnám csak a sportokat,amilyen szintű mozgást javasolna!
sőt a problémáiddal,inkább egy nagyon jó yoga szakemberhez fordulnék!!mert az ilyen jellegű problémákon tudnak enyhiteni,megerősiteni,nyújtani lazitani!!


----------



## szucs.netti (2009 Július 20)

Légyszi, segítsetek abban, hogy hogyan tudnám combjaimat izmosítani!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Július 20)

szucs.netti írta:


> Légyszi, segítsetek abban, hogy hogyan tudnám combjaimat izmosítani!


Szia javasolni tudom a súlyzókkal való guggolást,kitörések végzését.Valamint biciklizést,lépcsőzést.


----------



## Törzsfőnök (2009 Július 20)

Én ugyan nem vagyok nő, de szerintem ebből a szempontból ez teljesen mindegy is, szóval én biciklizek. No nem ilyen szobabiciklin ám! Mert azon csak izzad az ember. Amerre csak lehetséges gurulok a flaszteren. De úszó is voltam. A két dolog egyébként valahol összefügg. Mert az igazat megvallva elég lusta vagyok. Aztán ez a két sport negyed annyi energiába nem kerül ugyanannyi eredménnyel, mint ha görcsölne akárki.


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Július 20)

torzsfonok írta:


> Én ugyan nem vagyok nő, de szerintem ebből a szempontból ez teljesen mindegy is, szóval én biciklizek. No nem ilyen szobabiciklin ám! Mert azon csak izzad az ember. Amerre csak lehetséges gurulok a flaszteren. De úszó is voltam. A két dolog egyébként valahol összefügg. Mert az igazat megvallva elég lusta vagyok. Aztán ez a két sport negyed annyi energiába nem kerül ugyanannyi eredménnyel, mint ha görcsölne akárki.


attól függ mit értesz gőrcs alatt? minden dolog nézőpont kérdése!!
nekem például ha lekéne úsznom200 métert az görcsöt jelentene
viszont 150kg-al való guggolás sem jelent görcsötbringázni viszont remek dolog,én is szoktak élni ezen lehetőséggel
de egy nőnek nem javaslom a nagy súllyal való guggolást.Viszont bringázást és futást,és két egykezes súllyal való guggolást,azt bátran javaslom,garantált az épülő comb!!


----------



## Tündér85 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Szerintem a kangoo jumps a legjobb és kíméli az izületeket is. Én csak ajánlani tudom!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Tündér85 írta:


> Szerintem a kangoo jumps a legjobb és kíméli az izületeket is. Én csak ajánlani tudom!


Én is kipróbáltam és nagyon tettszett .Én is csak ajánlani tudom mindenkinek.Legyen szép napotok


----------



## radinm (2009 December 13)

Szia Fortunetta!

Terheségem alatt elég sok súlyfeleslegem lett. Két éves korában abbahagyta a kisfiam a szopizást, és akkor kezdtem a diétámat. 70 kilóról indultam, most 59 kiló vagyok, a terhességem előtti súlyom 48-50 között mozgott. 156 centi vagyok. Most egy ideje stagnálok. Tudnál nekem segíteni abban, hogy hogyan folytassam tovább, ami hatékony, előre mozdít, ugyanakkor teljesíthető egy kis örökmozgó mellett.
Válaszod előre is nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Petrusska (2009 December 14)

Szia! Én elég régóta küzdök azzal hogy a csípőmről ledolgozzam azt a kis súlyfelesleget. Sok mindennel próbálkoztam már de még nem volt semmi ami igazán hatásos lett volna. Tudnál nekem segíteni abban hogy hogyan tudnám eltűnteni ezt a problémámat. Válaszodat előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Petrusska (2009 December 14)

Szia szeretném kérni a segítséged. Csípőmnél egyszerűen sehogy sem tudom eltűntetni a súlyfelesleget, már próbálkoztam elég sok dologgal de eddig egyik sem jött be. Remélem tudsz mondani olyan ötletet ami végre tud segíteni. Válaszodat előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 December 16)

radinm írta:


> Szia Fortunetta!
> 
> Terheségem alatt elég sok súlyfeleslegem lett. Két éves korában abbahagyta a kisfiam a szopizást, és akkor kezdtem a diétámat. 70 kilóról indultam, most 59 kiló vagyok, a terhességem előtti súlyom 48-50 között mozgott. 156 centi vagyok. Most egy ideje stagnálok. Tudnál nekem segíteni abban, hogy hogyan folytassam tovább, ami hatékony, előre mozdít, ugyanakkor teljesíthető egy kis örökmozgó mellett.
> Válaszod előre is nagyon köszönöm!


Szia! Amit ajánlani tudok bevált mert én is ezt csináltam a fiam születése után.Amikor alszik délután a fiad ,Bíró Ica vagy Norbi dvd-re tornázz.Heti 2-3 alkalom szükséges és biztos lemegy még az a kis felesleg.Az én fiam is örök mozgó volt és még az is de az más típusú mozgás.Fontos a rendszeresség.Sok sikert kívánok.szia.


----------



## Salefino (2009 December 16)

Szia,

En rendszeresen jogazom, szerinted ez eleg, hogy fitt legyek?
Mennyire fontos, hogy porgos mozgasokat vegezzunk?

Koszi.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 December 16)

Salefino írta:


> Szia,
> 
> En rendszeresen jogazom, szerinted ez eleg, hogy fitt legyek?
> Mennyire fontos, hogy porgos mozgasokat vegezzunk?
> ...


Szia! A jóga nagyon jó és örülök,hogy rendszeresen csinálod.Ha nem akarsz fogyni legalábbis sokat és gyorsan,csak az alakod megtartására és persze a jó közérzet érdekében elég.Ha viszont fogyni is szeretnél ahhoz kell a pörgős mozgás.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2009 December 16)

Petrusska írta:


> Szia! Én elég régóta küzdök azzal hogy a csípőmről ledolgozzam azt a kis súlyfelesleget. Sok mindennel próbálkoztam már de még nem volt semmi ami igazán hatásos lett volna. Tudnál nekem segíteni abban hogy hogyan tudnám eltűnteni ezt a problémámat. Válaszodat előre is köszönöm.


Szia! Nem tudom milyen testmozgással próbálkoztál ? De én a futást tudom ajánlani az nagyon hatásos főleg ha rendszeresen csinálod.Sok siket!


----------



## regiragusa (2010 Január 5)

Sziasztok!tudtok nekem olyan könyvet ajánlani, ami testépítéssel és fitnesszel kapcsolatos????


----------



## hege71 (2010 Január 14)

szucs.netti írta:


> Légyszi, segítsetek abban, hogy hogyan tudnám combjaimat izmosítani!


 Hello!

Ha ráérsz és van kedved otthon tornázni, szerintem vedd meg (töltsd le)a Béres Alexandra Live 2008-as vagy a Vitalitás, vagy az új kihívás dvd-t, pár hónap alatt látni fogod! Ez a három dvd-je a legerősebb combban egyébként. Én már egy csomó otthoni dvd-t kipróbáltam, a te céljaidhoz ezek lesznek a legjobbak!


----------



## FredYoong (2010 Január 16)

Kedves Fortunetta,
tök jó ötlet, hogy megnyitottad ezt a topikot! Minél több ember veszi rá magát a mozgásra, annál jobb! Nagyon nehéz ismeretlenül tanácsot adni valakinek. Az a buktató benne, hogy nem ismerjük azt, aki tanácsot kér, nem tudhatjuk, milyen problémái vannak - lehet, hogy a tanács többet árt neki, mint használ. Meg aztán lehet, hogy nem is érti, mit kell pontosan csinálnia, hiszen nehéz átadni az ilyesmit pár sorban. A másik oldalon meg ott van az, hogy a mozgásszegény életmód még ennél is veszélyesebb, úgyhogy csak örülni tudok, ha valaki legalább elgondolkozik azon, hogy na most már aztán fel kéne állni a karosszékből. Úgyhogy sok sikert a topikhoz, rendszeresen benézek majd!


----------



## Mossu (2010 Január 19)

Sziasztok!

Egy kis technikai segítségre lenne szükségem. A problémám: 16 év cigizés után végre letettem a cigit, de viszont azóta felszedtem pár kilót. Rendszeresen mozgom - vegyesen végzem a Belly-s lányok hastáncát és emellett csikungozom is (olyan mint a jóga, csak attól is lassabb). Mára kiegészítettem egyéb, itthoni mozgásokkal, amik szálkásítanak. Igyekszem sok gyümölcsöt enni, napi minimum 3 liter vizet inni és délután 6-tól már nem eszem. Ezt január elejétől csinálom így. Viszont a súlyom, alakom maradt olyan, mint amilyen lett
Amit tudok, hogy viszonylag izmos lettem. De a csikungnak köszönhetően a láb izmaim nagyon megerősödtek, megvastagodtak. Szeretnék egy kicsivel vékonyabb lábat és kisebb feneket magamnak.
Mit tegyek szerintetek?

Mossu


----------



## FredYoong (2010 Január 20)

*Mossunak*

Mossu,
ha nem változtál szinte semmit 20 nap alatt, akkor nyilván változtatni kell a stratégiáidon. Próbálj meg csak egy-egy szokást bevezetni hetente, pl. ne csak sok gyümölcsöt, hanem zöldséget is fogyassz, pl. egy hétig minden nap egyél zöldséget mondjuk az étkezéseidet felénél. 
Ha ez már szokássá vált, próbáld kiiktatni azokat az élelmiszereket, amiket jelenleg fogyasztasz, de érzed, hogy nem segítenek túl sokat a fogyásban, pl. édesség, fehér liszt, cukor a kávéban stb. Mindig van hová fejlődni! Kutass a neten a különböző módszerek után, hogy minél többet megtudj a tápanyagokról és a mozgásról!
A másik dolog meg az, hogy lehet, hogy fogytál, csak felszedtél 1-2 kiló izmot, kezd átalakulni a tested, de a súlyod ugyanannyi marad. Mérd meg a hasad, csípőd, combod, karod, feneked körfogatát és rendszeresen hasonlítsd össze az értékeket! Úgy lehet csak igazán látni, hogy mennyit fogytál.
Egy izmos comb szerintem véknyabbnak tűnhet, mint egy ugyanakkora nem izmos, alaktalan, löttyedt comb. Biztos, hogy nem csalóka a tükör?  
Sok sikert!


----------



## bebyfoka (2010 Január 20)

_Szia
Én a szobabiciklit tudnám neked ajánlani,nekem nagyon bevált.Már negyedik hónapja majd napi szinten tekerek.Először 3,5km.rel kezdtem és már egy ideje 11km-nél járok.A combom és a fenekem rengeteget változott,kisebb lett,látványosan,a leggyengébb fokozaton csinálom,hiszen a célom nem az erősítés.Továbbá a törzsdöntést is tudom javasolni,próbáld meg.Sok sikert és kitartást!_


----------



## Tibi16 (2010 Január 21)

Mossu írta:


> Szia Mindenki!
> 
> Köszönöm a válaszokat
> Szóval a fotón biztos elgondolkodom, mert soha nem láttam még eddig magam olyannak, mint amilyen vagyok. Ezt főleg a régebbi képeimen tudom lemérni.
> ...



szia!!

hát ha hidegnek gondolod még az időt a futáshoz....hatékony javaslat!!ugrálókötelezés!!ezt bent is tudod csinálni...csak elszántság kérdése az egész!!egyszerű... olcsó!!csak mindíg növelni kell az ismétlés számot...és felpörgetve ..majd lassabban váltakoztatni...a sebességet....és újra felpörgetni...akár dinamikus zenére..ez még ösztönözhet is!!


----------



## MK73 (2010 Január 26)

A fa hullahopp karika igazán hatékony a karcsúsításra. (Természetesen napi rendszerességgel alkalmazva!)


----------



## anita55 (2010 Január 30)

Sziasztok!Nagyon sokáig nem bírtam rávenni magam a mozgásra, a kilók pedig szépen gyarapodtam. Most viszont elkezdtem Béres Alexandra videóira mozogni. Nekem segít, hiszen nem egyedül kell mozognom, és lelkesít is minket a videon!


----------



## majszoló (2010 Február 9)

hm, én Béres Alexandra 1-2, főként utolsó dvd-jét eléggé unom, meg picit nagymamis. Ti nem úgy találjátok? Én a pump it up-os sorozatokat kedvelem ,de sajnos a derekam annyira nem. Bár fogyni lehet nem lehet tőle, viszont engem nagyon kikapcsol


----------



## aev (2010 Február 10)

Sziasztok!
Szülés után tegnap ismét elkezdtem tornázni, és visszafogni az evést, remélem kitartó leszek  Mindenki mozgásra fel!!!!!!!!! 
Nagyon szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kisim (2010 Május 4)

sziasztok!aránylag én még új vagyok itt.én is szülés után vagyok,kisfiam már 5 hónapos és szeretném a régi formámat,bár egy kicsit nehéz lesz.a kick boxos edzések nekem nagyon bejönnek,lényegében ilyen tornákra fogytam le annak idején,de jó lenne vmijen új is a norbi és billy blanks-en kívűl.esetleg van vkinek vmi tippje?egy czanik krisztián vagy más?de nagyon szeretem az aerobicot is,mint a pump it up.előre is köszi..


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2010 Május 5)

kisim írta:


> sziasztok!aránylag én még új vagyok itt.én is szülés után vagyok,kisfiam már 5 hónapos és szeretném a régi formámat,bár egy kicsit nehéz lesz.a kick boxos edzések nekem nagyon bejönnek,lényegében ilyen tornákra fogytam le annak idején,de jó lenne vmijen új is a norbi és billy blanks-en kívűl.esetleg van vkinek vmi tippje?egy czanik krisztián vagy más?de nagyon szeretem az aerobicot is,mint a pump it up.előre is köszi..


Szia! Sajnos ötletet én se tudok adni mert én is ezeket ismerem de az biztos,hogy hatásosak.Remélem van aki tud segíteni,sok sikert!


----------



## egedizs (2010 Május 12)

Sziasztok!

Remélem valaki tud nekem segíteni. 5 hónapja szültem és szeretnék itthon mozogni egy kicsit. Sajnos nem igazán találtam a neten edzésprogramot szülés utánra. A problémám az, hogy még szoptatok és nem igazán szeretném, ha elmenne a tejem. Ha vki tudna vmi tippet adni, hogy milyen gyakorlatokat végehetek azt megköszönném!


----------



## kisim (2010 Május 13)

szia egedizs!én is 5 hónapja szültem és próbálgatok tornázni mikor időm engedi.Rubint réka,béres alexandra,ezek mind olyan tornák amik nem ugrabugrák és lehet tornázni velük.Persze lehet aerobicot is csak annyira amennyire érzed hogy bírod,ne legyen nagy izomlázad,mert igazán az az amitől csappanhat a tejed.Úgy amúgy bármilyen torna mehet,én Norbi karate fit-jére,turbo jam-re tornázom,csak nem erőltetem meg magam,mikor érzem nekem ez sok nem ugrálok,csak lazán csinálom és nincs izomláz,de van tejcsi!


----------



## esztileila (2010 Június 11)

Sziasztok,

Nekem most nagyon bejön a Zumba fitness: elsősorban a hasról és a fenékről égeti a zsírt. Ezért azonban legalább egy fél órát táncizni kell. Videómegosztó portálokon elég sokat lehet találni és a többsége nagyon jó.


----------



## AndiC (2010 Június 17)

*Ugrálós Kenguru??*



Lilics írta:


> Mi a manó az a Kangoo Jumps?


 
 Nem a manóóó, csak egy ugrálós aerobic/fitness, ilyen cipellőben




aztán másfél órát 10 perc szünettel ebben ugrálsz, kb. 2,5 kg egy lábon, ez a saját tapasztalatom. Rengeteget égetsz vele...  
Ki is égtem... (azénkoromban )







*Kevesen tudják, de a Kangoo Jumps nagyon sok mindenre jó és szinte minden korosztálynak megfelelő mozgásforma. Amellett, hogy rendkívül szórakoztató, fogyaszt és rengeteg pozitív hatása van az egészségre is.* 

*Mire jó a Kangoo Jumps?*
- Futáshoz és jogginghoz
- Otthoni mozgáshoz
- Fogyáshoz: formál és erősít
- Csoportos fitnesshez
- Atletikus edzéshez: erősít és kondícionál
- Gyermekek fejlesztéséhez és játékhoz
- Általános egészségi állapot és kondíció javítására
- Szórakozásra!

*Fogyaszt a Kangoo Jumps?*

Gondolom ez foglalkoztat nagyon sok embert. Vajon fogyaszt-e, ha igen, mennyire? 
Tanulmányok szerint a kangoo cipőben végzett mozgás több kalóriát éget el, mintha ugyanazokat a mozdulatokat normál sportcipőben végeznénk. Kimutatták, hogy a Kangooval 25%-kal több energiát használunk fel, mint a normál aerobik közben. Ezért már érdemes felcsatolni, nem?
A Kangooval egyidőben fejleszthető a test alsó és felső része, rövid idő alatt nagyon intenzív mozgás végezhető vele.

*Mennyi is az annyi? *

30 perc alatt egy 60 kilós nő, illetve egy 80 kilós férfi körülbelül 300 kalóriát éget el a Kangooval.

*Túlsúlyosoknak ajánlott?*

A Kangoo Jumps speciális lábbelije a túlsúlyosoknak, izületi problémákkal küszködőknek is visszaadja az önfeledt ugrálás örömét, anélkül, hogy káros terhelést okozna. A kangoo-cipőkben végzett gyakorlatok nem terhelik az ízületeket: a cipő ugyanis a terhelés több, mint 80 százalékát elnyeli.

*Mi kell hozzá?*

Bizony a Kangoo cipő nem olcsó mulatság. Viszont a fitness termek biztosítják, tehát csak a cipő bérleti díját kell kifizetned. 
Ezt a cipőt egyébként eredetileg futáshoz tervezték, hogy csökkentsék a terhelést a "becsapódáskor". Most felkapott lett a fitness termekben, már sok helyen ki lehet próbálni. Lehet, hogy nemsokára fel fog tűnni a parkokban a hobbi futók lábán is.


----------



## colalight (2010 Június 19)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon lelkesen olvasgattam vissza a topikot, szuper a közösség ezen az oldalon Eddig még csak passzív szemlélő voltam, de most lett egy kérdésem, remélem tudtok segíteni.
Írtátok a hullahopp karikát, hogy tök jó, nekem pont jó lenne, mivel az aerobicból is a táncolós-ugrálós-boxolósat szeretem, de sajnos esőben mindig fáj a térdem, érzékeny az időjárásra (még csak 23 vagyok..., és ilyenkor nem a legjobb, ha megerőltetem...
A kérdésem az lenne végülis, hogy ti mekkora karikával csináljátok a hullahoppozást? Mert gondolom a felnőtt nagyobb, vagy nem? Én gyerekeknek valóval próbáltam, de nem bírtam megtekerni. Amúgy is vastagabb a derekam+csípőm másokénál. Szóval valaki le tudná mérni nekem, hogy az övé mekkora? +tippek, hogy hol lehetne venni.
Köszi előre is, ha válaszoltok!


----------



## medussa (2010 Augusztus 11)

Ez szórakozás, vagy szerintetek hasznosabb is, mint pl ugrókötelezni?


----------



## AndiC (2010 Augusztus 12)

medussa írta:


> Ez szórakozás, vagy szerintetek hasznosabb is, mint pl ugrókötelezni?


 
Persze, hogy hasznosabb, joval farasztobb. A kangooval 2x2,5 kgval a labadon ugralsz, es vegzel gyakorlatokat, mig kotellel csak "kotelezel" , elunod, hogy pl 50 percig melozz. Megeri a gyakorlati osszehasonlitas.
Baaaar, egy bizonyos kor utan, , jol megnezi az ember lanya, hogy ugrokotel vagy kangoo topanka...:-?


----------



## adrika616 (2010 Augusztus 12)

fúú, egyszer voltam Kangoo órán, nagyon tetszett, igaz először nehezebben ment benne a mozgás, az ugrálással aztán nem volt gond, de meg kellett találni az egyensúlyt! Szerintem szuper sport!


----------



## bailamo (2010 Augusztus 25)

Kedves AndiC!

Kérdezni szeretnék. 
Szerinted melyik a legjobb sportolási mód a fittness jellegű ugrálások (teremben, sokan, együtt, zenére stb) vagy egy kiadós futás/kocogás?

Persze jogosan felmerül a kérdés... mi a cél a sporttal?! Karbantartás, frissesség megőrzése. )

Köszi
B


----------



## AndiC (2010 Szeptember 17)

bailamo írta:


> Kedves AndiC!
> 
> Kérdezni szeretnék.
> Szerinted melyik a legjobb sportolási mód a fittness jellegű ugrálások (teremben, sokan, együtt, zenére stb) vagy egy kiadós futás/kocogás?
> ...


 
Személy szerint a fittness jellegű ugrálásokat, természetesen rendszeresen, és nem feltétlenül klubban (amióta 1x szájon vágtak véletlenül a klubokat hanyagolom), otthon is lehet dvdre.
Persze ha van hely és nem vered le a kandelábert. 

Városunkban van egy idősebb úr, aki tizenegynehány éve (ha nem több) fut télen nyáron, központban, főutakon, mindenfelé ahol forgalom is nagy, sportgatyában és ritkán majóban, fantasztikus alakja van, csupa izom, 50nek néz ki, pedig állitólag 80 felé fut.
Sajnos dilisnek tartják, pedig minden tiszteletet megérdemel.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Hegyvidéki Fitparádé harmadszor a hétvégén*
2010. 10. 13. 12.55 

<RIGHT> 
*Szombaton és vasárnap harmadik alkalommal rendezik meg a Hegyvidéki Fitparádé elnevezésű szabadidős sporteseményt a Csörsz utcai Sportmax Sportcsarnokban, ahol ötven sportág és egyéb programok várják az érdeklődőket.*

Pokorni Zoltán polgármester a kétnapos esemény szerdai sajtótájékoztatóján elmondta, hogy a XII. kerület a sport támogatásának területén megelőzte az országot, ugyanis a költségvetés több mint két százalékát költi erre a célra. Példaként említette, hogy második osztályos kortól minden gyermek úszásoktatásban vesz részt. A kerület a hétvégi eseményhez is hozzájárul, ingyenes szűrőprogramokban vehetnek részt azok is, aki ugyan nem kapcsolódnak be a sportolásba, de egészségi állapotukra kíváncsiak.

Deutsch Tamás európai parlamenti képviselő, a Debrecenből indult fitparádé fővédnöke kiemelte, hogy szükség van létesítményekre, sporteseményekre, és fontos a jövő nemzedékének sportos életmódra nevelése is.

*S. Buranits Ildikó főszervező bejelentette, hogy az idén tematikusan szervezték a programot: a szombat a fitnesz, a wellness és a szépség napja lesz, míg a vasárnap az erőé. A két nap alatt 50 sportágat próbálhatnak ki az érdeklődők, a beltériek mellett lesznek kültéri és uszodai programok.*

A szombati nap sztárvendége Timea Majorova szlovák fitneszvilágbajnok lesz.

A kerületi lakosok vasárnap ingyenes használhatják az uszodát. 
Az egyéb programokra díjtalan a belépés Hegyvidék kártyával és XII. lakosoknak, valamint 14 év alattiaknak és nyugdíjasoknak. A napijegy 1500 forintba kerül. 

A programok szombaton és vasárnap is 10 és 18 óra között zajlanak.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 29)

*Négyezren a FittArénán*
2010. 11. 29. 09.19

<RIGHT> 
*Telt házzal zajlott vasárnap a TESCO FittAréna: a Papp László Budapest Sportarénában rendezett eseményen négyezren vettek részt.*

A szervezők hétfői tájékoztatása szerint az ország legnagyobb szabású fitnesz-aerobik-megmozdulásán a legismertebb hazai előadók tartottak órákat, az érdeklődők 5 terem 40 különböző programjából válogathattak: ott volt többek között Béres Alexandra, Schobert Norbert, Szentgyörgyi Rómeó és Tatarek Rezső, s fellépett az olasz Enrico Olivieri. A résztvevők kipróbálhatták a spinninget, a regattát, bemutatkozott az új, kézzel hajtható eszköz, a kranking, valamint a jóga különböző változatai is szerepeltek a programban.

Nagy érdeklődés övezte az egészség-, életmód- és szabadidősport kiállítást, az Életmód Expót és a Fitnesz Parkot. Az idei FittArénához jótékonysági akció is kapcsolódott: az eseményt szervező Budapest Sportiroda-BSI és a TESCO minden belépőjegy árából 200 forintot utalt át a fogyatékos sporttal foglalkozó Hátrányok Dacára Alapítványnak.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## krild (2010 December 27)

Sziasztok!

Én kb. 5 kilót szeretnék fogyni. Nagyon fájós a hátam, ezért a cardio edzések helyett a pilates-t ajánlották. Van valakinek tapasztalata, hogy csak kizárólag pilates edzésekkel lehet fogyni vagy dinamikusabb mozgást is kell csinálni? (természetesen diétázom is)

köszi

K.


----------



## cs.naty (2011 Január 5)

Sziasztok!

Van valakinek tapasztalata, hogy mennyire lehet alkalmazni a Norbi Update-et testépítésben? Ezen vitázom az edzőmmel, szerinte nem lehet ezzel a módszerrel szálkásítani. Szerintem lehetne.  Tapasztalat valakinek?


----------



## drbeszter (2011 Január 9)

Kedves Judit. Nem szabad koplalással semmi esetre sem, az egész visszajön, sőt még több is ha abbahagyod. szinte mindegy a módszer, de a lényeg az életmód változás, akár csak egy kicsit is. a szervezetnek van egy súlymegtartó törekvése, és ha azt látja egyszer hopp máskor kopp, akkor még jobban tartalékol. Sokszor elég csak egy kis változás. Hallottam olyat , aki egyszerűen nem kent vajat többet a kenyérre, és ettől fogyott, persze lassan.


----------



## FORCI (2011 Január 28)

sziasztok!

Nem tudná valaki feltölteni, vagy emailben elküldeni Rubint Réka 5 perces tornáit? Nagyon kellene. Előre is köszi! Kitartást és erőt mindenkinek!


----------



## Tibi16 (2011 Január 31)

krild írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én kb. 5 kilót szeretnék fogyni. Nagyon fájós a hátam, ezért a cardio edzések helyett a pilates-t ajánlották. Van valakinek tapasztalata, hogy csak kizárólag pilates edzésekkel lehet fogyni vagy dinamikusabb mozgást is kell csinálni? (természetesen diétázom is)
> 
> ...


Szia!
Miért nem jógázol ha fáj a hátad??

Attól elmúlik....és utána azt sportolsz amit csak akarsz...meg amihez kitartásod van(lesz)
Ne a fogyás legyen a gondolat(cél) a fejedben...hanem az elvárások nélküli mozgás...elöbb lesz eredmény


----------



## Tibi16 (2011 Január 31)

cs.naty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Van valakinek tapasztalata, hogy mennyire lehet alkalmazni a Norbi Update-et testépítésben? Ezen vitázom az edzőmmel, szerinte nem lehet ezzel a módszerrel szálkásítani. Szerintem lehetne.  Tapasztalat valakinek?


Ne vitatkozz... inkább kettlebell edzéssel egészítsd ki a programodat...nincs a világon olyan aerobic,és update módszer...ami annyira egyszerű és hatékony lenne mint a kettlebell!!Tudatos normális táplálkozással!!Ja...és még erőd is lesz edzeni....Sőt....még csak akkor lesz erőd...és rugalmasságod főleg!!

üdv...
Tibi


----------



## joan984 (2011 Február 7)

Kinek milyen tapasztalata van a Callanetics tornával?

Fogyni is szeretnék - nem csak alakot formálni, Rubint Réka dvd-ket próbáltam még. Mit ajánlanátok?


----------



## patyine (2011 Február 21)

Sziasztok!
Sokat fogytam, 57 kg nál is többet.Igaz több mint két év alatt, első évben -39 kg-t tavaly -17 et idén egyet.
1200 kcal el keztem, ehez ellipszistréner, szobabicó sztepper és egy hasazópad járt első évben.Kb az első -20 kg után egy komoly szünet áltt be. Csinálhattam bármit, nem ment le a súlyomból semmi . Akkor keztem a váltó diétát, heti 8400 kcal osztottam be volt hogy napi 800 kcal ettem akkor nem mozogtam, de volt hogy 1600 ot. A lényeg a változatosság.
Mozgásban pont arra jöttem rá mint a kajában a változatosság gyönyörködtet.Intervall kardió mellé súlyzókat emelgettem közben is, Leslie Sansone, Norbi és zumba dvd re tornáztam. Jelentősen csökkentettem a mozgásra szánt időt. A napi 20-40-60 percet felváltotta, a heti 2-3x30 perc.
Aki fogyni szeretne főleg sokat annak azt tudom ajánlani , minden picike izomdarabjához ragaszkodjon. Mit jelent ez , fehérjedús étkezés40-60g/ nap, egyenletes vércukorszint. Lassan feszivódó szh-t egyen, lehet enni kenyeret de olyat amiben van rost sok rost.Egyébként is a zöldség és a gyümölcs mellé kell a műzli és a gabonákban levő b vitaminok. Még valami a vitaminokról, én szedem a kezdetek óta a napi komplex vitaminom és extra dozisú c vitamint.
41 éves vagyok 17-19 éves gyereim vannak, a felszedett +50 kg egy fősikola hozadéka volt. A nem alvás, a sok stressz , a yoyo diéta.......
Éltmód váltás a kulcsszó.
Most 73 kg vagyok a 130 helyett, és 1700-1800 kcal eszem és lassan de biztosan megyek 70 alá.
Ja és még valami, érdemes elbellgni egy dokihoz kúra előtt, nincs e cukorbaj pajzsmirigy betegség...... vagy valami. Sőt az enyém még izomtömeget is mért , igyekeztem nagyon hogy a fogyás nagyrészt zsirból történjen, Sikerült, nem mellesleg az ember bőre is csak úgy tudja követni a fogyást ha az lassú és mozogsz mellette.
Sok sok sikert.....
Amiben tanácsot kérnék, tudtok e olyan dvd-t amit erősitő szallaghoz ajánlanátok, köszönöm a választ .


----------



## Tibi16 (2011 Március 4)

patyine írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Sokat fogytam, 57 kg nál is többet.Igaz több mint két év alatt, első évben -39 kg-t tavaly -17 et idén egyet.
> 1200 kcal el keztem, ehez ellipszistréner, szobabicó sztepper és egy hasazópad járt első évben.Kb az első -20 kg után egy komoly szünet áltt be. Csinálhattam bármit, nem ment le a súlyomból semmi . Akkor keztem a váltó diétát, heti 8400 kcal osztottam be volt hogy napi 800 kcal ettem akkor nem mozogtam, de volt hogy 1600 ot. A lényeg a változatosság.
> Mozgásban pont arra jöttem rá mint a kajában a változatosság gyönyörködtet.Intervall kardió mellé súlyzókat emelgettem közben is, Leslie Sansone, Norbi és zumba dvd re tornáztam. Jelentősen csökkentettem a mozgásra szánt időt. A napi 20-40-60 percet felváltotta, a heti 2-3x30 perc.
> ...


Szia!

Gratulálok ahhoz amit elértél önmagad legyőzésében!Nagy kulcs a változatos mozgás!!!
Jó magam is huszonéve azzal tartom fent a sport iránti éberségemet,hogy változatosan edzem,bringázás,korizás, súlyzós edzés,boxzsákolás,kettlebell edzés,futás,ezek váltogatása megóv a monoton befásulástól!!!
Így van a mozgás az egy életre szóló dolog és életformává kell válnia...és akkor élvezet!!!
Nem pedig akkor mikor már szorít a "kabát"akkor már biztosan nehéz lelki erőt venni a mozgás megszeretéséhez és a jó formába lendüléshez!!Nálam ez a dolog egészen fiatalon kezdődött...és idén 45 éves leszekde eszem ágában sincsen abba hagyni...mi a titok?? Az ésszerű nem a végletekig kitolt edzések!!!Hanem az élvezetből végzett mozgás!!!Natur módra garantált kiégés mentesen!!
Mindenkinek javaslom ezen megközelítést!!!


----------



## kisze (2011 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok!
Izületi gyulladásra keresek lazító tornagyakorlatokat!
Melyik videót ajánljátok? Beírnátok a linket, ha tudtok ilyet?
Köszönöm!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 20)

*Szabó Melinda a felnőttek között fitneszvilágbajnok lett*






*


Szabó Melinda aranyérmet nyert a szerbiai IFBB fitnesz-világbajnokságon a felnőttek között.
*​*
*
A Magyar Testépítő és Fitness Szövetség szerdai közleménye szerint ezzel ő lett a sportág első hivatalos magyar vb-győztese, egyben minden idők legsikeresebb magyar fitneszversenyzője. 

*A 20 éves Szabó Melinda júniusban a juniorok között érdemelte ki az IFBB abszolút Európa-bajnoka címet, október 8-án pedig megnyerte az egyik legelőkelőbb kontinentális viadalt, az Arnold Classicet az abszolút kategóriában úgy, hogy a tavalyi felnőtt világbajnokot előzte meg.
*​*
*A 182 tagországot felvonultató IFBB a fitneszt és a testépítést művelők hivatalos sportági világszövetsége.

​


----------



## Claire 959 (2011 December 31)

Gondoltam, itt az ideje, hogy megosszam veletek a hulahopp karika előnyeit.
Nekem nagyon bejött, mert sokkal karcsúbb, és mozgékonyabb lettem.
Igaz, először volt 1-2 lila folt a lábamon, mert mindig leesett a karika, de 2 nap után belejöttem.

Napi 10 perces hullahoppozással, akár két hét alatt látható eredményt érhetsz el, egy centit csökkenhet a derék- és csípőbőséged azáltal, hogy megerősíti a derekadat és a hasfaladat. Nem mindegy azonban, milyen karikát választasz. A fából készült ugyan egy kicsit drágább, de megéri, mert ezzel látványosabb az eredmény, mivel tömörebb, mint a műanyag. A karika átmérője sem mindegy: a felnőtteknek a 80 és 90 cm-es méret a jó. Kezdetben válaszd inkább a nagyobbat, mert azzal könnyebben gyakorolhatsz, mivel kisebb a forgási sebessége. Persze nem kell napi 10 percnél megállnod, csinálhatod akár 15-20 percen keresztül is, mert közben nézheted a tv-t vagy hallgathatsz zenét. Ha akadnak is hullámvölgyek kezdetben vagy egy kicsit unalmasnak érzed, gondolj arra, milyen izmos lesz a hasad.

Múanyag karikát lehet nehezíteni úgy, hogy belefűzöl drótot, és akkor nem kell drága fakarikát venni.
:wink:


----------



## AndiC (2012 Január 11)

*Zumba*

1986-ban, egy columbiai fitness edző, Albert "Beto" Perez otthon felejtve aerobic zenés kazettáját, a kocsijában hallgatott zenét használta az óráján, ami éppen salsa és merengue volt, improvizált hozzá egy különleges aerobic programot dance-fitnesst, aminek hatalmas sikere lett. Így született az ötlet, egy új fitness forma, a "Zumba Fitness Party". Columbia-ban a Zumba jelentése "mozogj gyorsan". 

A Zumba zenéje energiát és jókedvet ad, a gyakorlatok lassú és gyors ritmusú zenékre végezhetők, latin stílusban, de nem csak: cumbia, salsa, merengue, mambo,flamenco, chacha, hip-hop, soca, samba, reggaeton, bollywood, bhangra, axé, tango.

"hibrid" sportnak tűnik ugyan, de rendkívüli hatása van a testre és a lélekre.  minden izmot mozgásba hoz, cardio hatása van, megdolgoztatja a szívet javítva a szív-és érrendszer működésén.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

*Edzésterv nőknek*​ 



 

*Tévhit az, hogy a nőknek – a férfiakkal ellentétben – könnyű súlyokat és csak gépeket szabad használniuk az edzőteremben. *​ 
Testük ugyanúgy reagál a terhelésre, de a férfi szervezettől eltérő hormonális viszonyok miatt lehetetlen olyan izomméretet és erőszintet elérniük, mint az erősebbik nem képviselőinek. *A „túl izmos”-ságtól való félelem alaptalan, és megmosolyogtató.* Gondoljunk csak bele, a férfiak 99 százaléka sem képes *Markus Rühl vagy Ronnie Coleman *nyomdokaiba lépni.​ 

*Edzésterv*​ 

*Kezdetben elég heti 2-3-szor teljes test edzést tartani*, majd néhány hónap után osszuk fel testünk izmait két- vagy háromfelé.​ 
*A következő gyakorlatokat alkalmazzuk:*​ 

*Mell*: tárogatás, áthúzás. A fekvenyomás természetesen komolyabb izommunkára készteti a mellet, de a mellizom növekedése miatt fellépő változást sokan nemkívánatosnak tartják. A rudas, vagy egykezes súlyzóval végzett fekvenyomás helyett használhatunk gépet.​ 
*Hát*: evezés, lehúzás csigán. Az evezést végezhetjük rúddal és egykezes súlyzókkal is.​ 
*Has*: hasprés, lábemelés.​ 
*Váll*: nyomás ülve egykezesekkel, oldalemelés döntött törzzsel​ 
*Bicepsz*: bicepsz állva egykezesekkel, koncentrált bicepsz​ 
*Tricepsz*: tricepsznyújtás ülve, lenyomás csigán​ 
*Combfeszítő*: guggolás, lábnyújtás, lábtolás​ 
*Combhajlító*: lábhajlítás fekve​ 
*Vádli*: vádli állva vagy ülve​ 


*Egy kezdőknek szóló, de már osztott edzésterv így néz ki:*​ 
*1.nap – felsőtest*​ 
*Mell: *
tárogatás 3x10-12
áthúzás: 3x10-15​ 
*Hát:*
evezés 3x10-12
lehúzás: 3x10-12​ 
*Váll: *
nyomás egykezesekkel: 3x10-12
oldalemelés döntött törzzsel: 3x10-12​ 
*Bicepsz: *
állva egykezesekkel: 3x10-12​ 
*Tricepsz:* 
lenyomás csigán: 3x10-12​ 
*2.nap – láb és has*​ 
*Combfeszítő:*
guggolás: 3x10-20
lábnyújtás: 3x15-20
kitörés: 3x15-20​ 
*Combhajlító:*
lábhajlítás: 3x10-12​ 
*Vádli *
vádli állva:
5x15-20​ 
*Has:*
hasprés: 3x15-30
lábemelés: 3x15-30​ 
A láb izmainak edzése során alkalmazhatunk több ismétlést, mint felsőtestre. Ha aránytalanul hosszabbnak tűnik a felsőtest edzés, tetszőlegesen lehet variálni.​ 
*Divatos gyakorlatok*​ 
Az itt felsorolt gyakorlatok többsége valószínűleg ismeretlen a nők számára. Annál inkább kedvelik a combközelítő gépet és a twistert (csípőcsavaró). Kiegészítő gyakorlatnak használhatók, de csak a fontosabb lábgyakorlatok után, ha marad még rájuk energia.​ 
A különféle sztárok szereplésével, DVD-n megjelentetett "tornagyakorlatok" utánzása sem minősülnek sportnak. Sem izmainkat nem terhelik meg eléggé, továbbá az aerob edzéstől is nagyon távol állnak - nem lehet velük zsírt égetni!​ 
*Súlyzós, kardió és aerob edzés*​ 
Célunktól függ, hogy edzésprogramunkban ezek milyen arányban szerepelnek. Ha az izomtömeg növelését szeretnénk maximalizálni, szinte csak súlyzós edzést végezzünk, esetleg keringésünk egészségének érdekében mehet heti 1-2-szer 20 perc kardió (intenzív gyaloglás, gyors tempójú kerékpározás, futás)​ 
Ha zsírt szeretnénk égetni, a heti 2-3 súlyzós edzés mellé tegyünk 3-7*aerob edzést* (monoton tempójú gyaloglás, kerékpározás, ellipszis tréneren végzett edzés) is, lehetőleg a súlyzós edzéstől minél távolabb. Jól működik a klasszikus reggel-este felosztás.​ 
*Gyakori eset, hogy egy edzés alkalmával kardióznak, súlyzóznak, és aerob edzést is végeznek nők. *
*Ne tegyük! *

*Az aerob és a kardió rontja a súlyzós edzésen elért teljesítményünket.*

*Önmagában edzéssel nem fogunk jó eredményeket elérni, szükséges mellé egy kiegyensúlyozott **diétás étrend** is.*​


----------



## Szilva246 (2012 Február 26)

Sziasztok!Látom sok a sportszerető ember,de az jó! Én ritmikus sport gimnasztikázom már egy jó ideje. De szeretek futni,úszni és biciklizni is. Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## magerge (2012 Március 21)

Szia! Én a combomról szeretnék leadni egy kicsit (belső comb, meg a térdnél belül az a kis húsos valami ).
Tornázom, figyelek az étkezésre, de az a bajom, hogy úgy megizmosodott a combom, hogy egy pár csőfarmerem már rám sem jön, pedig nem nagyon dolgoztam meg.
Ja és úgy látom, hogy a felesleg attól még ott van...


----------



## cicamica1988 (2012 Március 21)

AndiC írta:


> 1986-ban, egy columbiai fitness edző, Albert "Beto" Perez otthon felejtve aerobic zenés kazettáját, a kocsijában hallgatott zenét használta az óráján, ami éppen salsa és merengue volt, improvizált hozzá egy különleges aerobic programot dance-fitnesst, aminek hatalmas sikere lett. Így született az ötlet, egy új fitness forma, a "Zumba Fitness Party". Columbia-ban a Zumba jelentése "mozogj gyorsan". ...


andiC és ezt a zumbat honnét tudom letölteni mert eddig hetente 2szer jártam tornázni de sajna most a munka meg a kicsi miatt nem tudok így otthol a tv elott szeretném csinálni


----------



## AndiC (2012 Március 21)

cicamica1988 írta:


> andiC és ezt a zumbat honnét tudom letölteni mert eddig hetente 2szer jártam tornázni de sajna most a munka meg a kicsi miatt nem tudok így otthol a tv elott szeretném csinálni



itt lehet keresgélni, a Yoga és fitness anyagok kettő topikban:
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=50


----------



## Ercsi01 (2012 Március 23)

Sziasztok!

A tanácsotokat szeretném kérni. 

25-30kg-ot szeretnék leadni, de sajnos ilyen súlyfelesleg mellett nem tudom, hogy milyen edzés lenne nekem a legmegfelelőbb. Szobabiciklit próbáltam eddig, de úgy érzem, hogy pár kg-ot le kellene adnom ahhoz, hogy ne legyen nagyon megterhelő, mert hiába melegítek be előtte és nyújtok le a végén, másnap akkor is alig tudok járni, pedig nem nehéz fokozaton tekerek :S. Diétázok és napi 3l tiszta vizet iszok és este 6 után már semmit nem eszek. Van esetleg valami tippetek olyan tornagyakorlatokra,amik nem terhelik az ízületeket és semmilyen eszköz (súlyzó stb) nem kell hozzá? Esetleg DVD címeket tudnátok írni,amire itthon tornázhatnék? 
Nagyon elszánt vagyok és teljes életmódot szeretnék váltani csak nem tudom, hogy mit hogyan kellene.

A válaszokat előre is köszönöm.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Április 10)

*Batuka*

Egy bulizós edzés a *batuka* a tánc és harcművészet kombinációja,mely a vérpezsdítő latin zenével csábít mozgásra.

A batuka a legnépszerűbb latin-amerikai táncok (cumbia, merengue, reggaeton, rumba, salsa, szamba és cha-cha-cha) mozdulatait és harcművészeti elemeket felhasználó, az aerobichoz hasonló, szórakoztató edzésforma. A batuka előnye, hogy könnyen tanulható, élvezetes és mégis rendkívül jó zsírégető.

A mozgásformát Kike Santander kolumbiai származású zeneszerző találta ki, aki a batukához külön zenét is írt. Őt Jessica Exposito Lozano, spanyol „fitneszlady” inspirálta, akinek mozdulataihoz (a tánc és a harcművészet kombinációja) zenei hatásokat talál ki. Jessica 2006-ban indította útjára a Batuka-programot, mely azóta folyamatosan meghódítja a világot. A sportolónő Barcelonában Guiness-rekordot állított fel, amikor 600 ezer embert táncoltatott meg a batukával.

A batuka óra több koreográfiából áll, hiszen a tánc és a harcművészet elegye. Felcsendül a latin zene, (amibe néha techno és house elemek is vegyülnek), melyre ösztönösen beindul az ember lába. Ezután egy gyorsan elsajátítható koreográfiát tanulnak a résztvevők, melyben például a salsát bokszos elemek tarkítják.

A 60 perces mozgás garantáltan formál és zsírt éget, a latin zene pedig jókedvre derít és teljesen kikapcsol, ráadásul ide partnert sem kell magaddal hoznod, mint a táncórákra általában. Ajánljuk táncos lábúaknak, kikapcsolódni vágyóknak és mindazoknak, akik úgy akarnak végigmozogni egy edzés, hogy közben elképesztően jól szórakoznak.

Hatása
A táncos elemek miatt végig dolgozik a láb és a csípő, a harcművészetekkel pedig a test többi részét is átmozgatják. A batuka szórakoztató mivolta miatt stresszoldásra is kiválóan alkalmas. Segítségével fogyhatunk, erősödhetünk, javul a tartásunk és a koncentrációnk. És nem utolsó sorban, egy óriási élménnyel távozunk az óráról. (mozgasvilagponthu)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/HOZjdkjI95k


----------



## AndiC (2012 Április 10)

Ercsi01 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A tanácsotokat szeretném kérni.
> 25-30kg-ot szeretnék leadni, de sajnos ilyen súlyfelesleg mellett nem tudom, hogy milyen edzés lenne nekem a legmegfelelőbb. Szobabiciklit próbáltam eddig, de úgy érzem, hogy pár kg-ot le kellene adnom ahhoz, hogy ne legyen nagyon megterhelő, mert hiába melegítek be előtte és nyújtok le a végén, másnap akkor is alig tudok járni, pedig nem nehéz fokozaton tekerek :S. Diétázok és napi 3l tiszta vizet iszok és este 6 után már semmit nem eszek. Van esetleg valami tippetek olyan tornagyakorlatokra,amik nem terhelik az ízületeket és semmilyen eszköz (súlyzó stb) nem kell hozzá? Esetleg DVD címeket tudnátok írni,amire itthon tornázhatnék?
> Nagyon elszánt vagyok és teljes életmódot szeretnék váltani csak nem tudom, hogy mit hogyan kellene.
> ...



szia Ercsi, szobabiciklivel folytasd csak nyugodtan, miután elmúlt az izomlázad, nem kell 1 órát tekerni kezdetben, amennyit bírsz, aztán emeled az időt és a nehézségi fokozatot. ez mellett az úszás, a kocogás, jogging, esetleg gyorsgyaloglás is segít. 
A diétát ne vidd túlzásba, több, mint 3kg-tól ne akarj megszabadulni 1 hónap alatt, mert duplán fog visszakúszni... 1o-12 hónap alatt lassan leadod a 3o plusszt, ez idő alatt életmódod is megváltozik és a kilók sem jönnek vissza. 

DVDket keresgélhetsz itt a Yoga és fitness anyagok topikokban.


----------



## Boszi1102 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*Jobb a reggeli edzés*

*JOBB A REGGELI EDZÉS 
*

Akármilyen barátságtalan is tud lenni egy szürke reggel, mégse vesztegessük az időnket henyéléssel: jó okai vannak, hogy kihasználjuk a kora reggeli edzés előnyeit. 


*Ilyenkor több kalóriát égetünk el*Kutatások kimutatták, hogy azok, akik reggel edzenek, keményebben és hosszabb ideig dolgoznak, mint akik délután vagy este szakítanak időt mozgásra. Lehet, hogy a korán kelők mind szorgalmasabbak, de inkább arról van szó, hogy az ember élénkebb és energikusabb reggel.

*Jobb az időbeosztás
* Aki délutánra halasztja az edzést, annak gyakran kell döntenie az edzőterem és más munka utáni programok között. Ha reggel elvégeztük a napi edzésadagunkat, már nincs gond a ruha cipelésével sem munkába és munkából, és a zuhanyozást sem kell bezsúfolni még a vacsora előtti időbe.

*Jobban rögzül a szokás
* Ha reggel megvolt az edzés, nincs, ami felborítsa a napirendünket. Könnyebb betartani, és nincs ok arra, hogy az edzés miatt változtassunk a terveinken.

*Kiváló hatások*
A kutatók szerint a korai edzés jobban serkenti az anyagcserét mint a nap többi részében végzett mozgás, és még hosszú órákig az edzés után is érezhető a hatása. Ez azt jelenti, hogy szervezet szinte egész nap égeti a kalóriákat, ha reggel mozgatták meg. A kutatások szerint a korai edzés jó hatással van az agyműködésre is.


Forrás:


```
http://www.nicelife.hu/cikkek/testmozgas/jobbreggeledz.php
```


----------



## Boszi1102 (2012 Augusztus 20)

*A 10 legjobb zsírégető sport
*
Ahhoz, hogy szervezetünket rákényszerítsük arra, hogy a zsírraktáraiból fedezze a mozgáshoz szükséges energiát, számos kritériumnak eleget kell tenni.

Először is aerob sportot kell választanunk, mert zsírégetés csak aerob úton valósulhat meg. Az olyan sportmozgást tekinthetjük aerobnak, ahol az energialeadás oxigén jelenlétében történik.

Egyszerűbben szólva a légzéssel felvett oxigén eljut az izomsejtekhez, segíti őket a mozgás kivitelezésében. Ez felgyorsult pulzusszámmal és szaporább légzéssel jár. Azonban a lélegzetvétel még nem kapkodó, nem jár légszomjjal, hiszen a légszomj már azt jelzi, hogy a belélegzéssel szervezetbe juttatott oxigénmennyiséget a szervezet már nem képes az energialeadásra felhasználni. A légszomj már anaerob energianyerést jelez, ahol már nincs szerepe az oxigénnek, hanem más csatornán kezdődik meg az energianyerés. Ezen az úton azonban nagyon limitált ideig vagyunk képesek munkát végezni, az izmok besavasodnak, a fáradás hamar beáll, a zsírraktárak pedig nem mozdulnak.

Az első kritérium tehát, hogy legyen aerob sport. A második szempont, amiről sokan megfeledkeznek, az az időtartam. Biológiailag a zsírraktárak a szervezet legfontosabb energiaraktárai, amelyeket csak végszükségben mozgósít, amikor már minden más energiaszolgáltató csatorna kiapadt. Ez azt jelenti, hogy amíg csak lehet, a vérben lévő glükózt-szőlőcukrot-,és az izmokban és májban tárolódó glikogént fogja mozgósítani a szervezet az energia fedezésére. Csak kb. 30 percnyi közepesen intenzív mozgás elteltével, kezd a zírszövet felé kacsingatni. Ilyenkor alacsony a vércukorszint, így a testnek újabb energiaszolgáltató után kell néznie. Ekkor kezdi meg a zsírszövetek redukálását. Tehát folyamatosan mozgásban kell maradnunk jóval több, mint 30 percig, innen pedig már csak a saját kitartásunkon múlik, hogy mennyi zsírt égetünk. Ragaszkodjunk a minimális 60 percnyi légszomj-mentes, intenzív mozgáshoz! Egy igazi zsírégető edzés- de ehhez már edzettség is kell- két órát is eltart! Az eredmény így persze nem marad el.

Végül a pulzusszámról szólnék. Divatos manapság zsírégető pulzuszónáról beszélni, ami -különösen egy edzett ember számára- sokszor meglehetősen könnyednek tűnhet. Valójában itt csak arról van szó, hogy az első fél óra elteltével maradjunk folyamatosan mozgásban. A lényeg- mint már mondottam- a kapkodó légvétel elkerülése. Minél intenzívebben mozgunk, annál több kalóriát égetünk, annál intenzívebb állóképességi edzést végzünk, több métert teszünk meg, határozottabban terheljük a mozgatórendszert és a szívet. A különbség csak abban mérheto, hogy míg az ún. zsírégető pulzusszámon az elégetett kalóriamennyiségének akár 99 %-a is zsírból éghet, addíg egy intenzívebb terheléskor csupán 50-60 % - a származik a zsírraktárak csökkentéséből. Mivel azonban jóval több kalória ég el ilyenkor, a két érték - a zsírégetést tekintve - közel azonos lesz! Egy jobb állóképességgel rendelkező ember pedig nyugalmi helyzetben is fokozottabban éget, ezért eddzünk csak intenzíven, izzadjunk jól le, látványosabb és gyorsabb lesz az eredmény!

*Íme a 10 legjobb zsírégető sport
*
*K o c o g á s*
Ha kezdő vagy füvön, földúton vagy futógépen "gyakorold" az első tízperceket. A rugalmas felület védi az izületeket. Válassz vonzó útvonalat, vegyél fel a kedvenc számaidból egy "futókazettát", amely az utolsó percekig lendületben tart!
*
A e r o b i k*
Az edzőterem szerelmeseinek a legkiválóbb edzés. Ha felszökik a pulzusod - és ezzel a lélegzetvételed is - csökkentsd a karmozgást, koncentrálj a könnyed lábmunkára, vagy gyalogolj helyben, amíg "lecsillapodik" a szíved!

*B i c i k l i z é s
*Minden korban, minden súlycsoport abszolút győztes zsírégető, állóképességi sportja. Nézzünk ki a térképen egy célpontot, és biciklizzünk át a délutánt!

*Ú s z á s
*Mindent, csak a fejkitartásos mellúszást ne! Szükséged lesz még egy pár évig a nyakadra, ezért ússz háton, váltogasd gyorssal, vagy a kedvenc úszásnemeddel! Ne feledkezz meg az időről: a sikerhez legalább 1 órát kell folyamatosan úsznod!

*G ö r k o r i z á s*
Sima betonutakon, dinamikusan. Nem csupán szálkás leszel, de csodálatosan formás feneket és combokat is kapsz a rendszeres, kellően hosszú edzésekért cserébe! A védőfelszerelést - fejre, térdre és könyökre - ne hagyd ottnon!

*H e g y m á s z á s*
A jó benne az, hogy hegyet mászni csak több órán át lehet. Menetelj felfelé, majd lefelé, aztán megint felfelé! A legjobb fenékformázás mellesleg! Maratoni zsírégetés a természetben. Vidd magaddal a kutyádat, meg egy fényképezőt is!

*T a p o s ó g é p
*Ha függőségben vagy a fitnesztermi taposástól, sebaj! Szerencsére irgalmatlan sok kalóriát égetsz el, csak légy elég kitartó. Hogy meglegyen a szükséges idő, váltogasd egy másik cardiogéppel.

*E v e z é s
*Azon ritka cardiosportok közé tartozik, amelyek a felsőtestet is átmozgatják. Erősíti a hátizmokat, formázza a karokat, az edzőtermi evezősgépen még a farizom is dolgozik! Ha ezt a sportot a természetben végzed, friss levegőt, napfényt és csodás természetet kapsz viszonzásul erőfeszítéseidért.

*P o w e r w a l k i n g* - avagy dinamikus karmunkával végzett gyors gyaloglás
Nehezíthető csukló - és bokasúlyokkal, kis kézi súlyzók cipelésével vagy nehéz hátizsákkal a háton. Hallgass közben motiváló zenei mixet, ha pedig a sík terep unalmas, akkor irány a hegy!

*U g r á l ó k ö t e l e z é s*
Ha unjuk a konstans futást, taposást, biciklizést, kapjuk le derekunkról az ugrókötelet és hajrá! Csak a légszomjra ügyeljünk. Állóképességi edzésnek nem lesz utolsó. Kísérletezzünk a különböző ugrásnemekkel. Páros láb, váltott láb, egylábas stb.

Most, hogy felvérteződtél a szükséges tudással, már csak néhány hét választ el a szálkás testtől! Ragaszkodj a heti 4 alkalomhoz, figyelj arra, hogy mit és mennyit eszel, és ígérem elégedett, leszel az eredménnyel! Sok sikert!

Forrás: 

```
http://www.fittsport.com/fitness_hirek/a_10_legjobb_zsiregeto_sport.html
```


----------



## Boszi1102 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Tracy Anderson, a sztárok személyi edzője (Madonna, Jennifer Anishton, Gwyeneth Paltrow, stb.)


```
http://www.joy.hu/tipp/13044_tracy_anderson_a_sztarok_szemelyi_edzoje.html
```


----------



## Emibaba78 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok,

tanácsot szeretnék kérni  nagyjából 6-7 kilótól szeretnék megszabadulni főleg has-,csípő- és comb tájékon (jellemzően mindig oda hízom) Edzőterembe nincs lehetőségem eljárni, a futás és a túl ugribugri aerobic nem jön be (próbáltam már sokszor, egyedül és csoportosan is) Van egy fitball labdám, néhány egyszerű súlyzóm (0,5 és 1 kg)... van valakinek jó ötlete, mit lehetne otthon mondjuk heti 3-4 alkalommal (max egy órában) csinálni? 
Elkezdtem reggelente jógázni (az öt tibeti gyakorlatot csinálom, nem fogyási céllal), az jó, persze nem tökéletesek a mozdulatok, de reggeli tornának tökéletes.

Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## AndiC (2012 Október 24)

Emibaba terve kezdetnek nem rossz, de a fogyáshoz feltétlenül szükséges a cardio-edzés. és elég napi fél óra... lihegés





Boszi írt fenntebb zsírégető sportokról.

a has-csípő-comb tájék cucca a sok lisztes és cukros kaja eredménye. ezeket (a kajákat) ritkítjuk, azután lassan elhagyjuk, apadni kezd a hasika- derék, és majd lassan a comb tájékáról a felesleges cucc. ha csak tornázunk a hájacska alatt erősödnek ugyan az izmok, de nem sok látszatja lesz.

hízási sorrend: comb, fenék, has derék mell arc
fogyási sorrend: arc mell derék has fenék comb.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2012 Október 31)

Ercsi01 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A tanácsotokat szeretném kérni.
> 
> ...



Szia! Én is csak azt tudom írni ,hogy ne hagyd abba a szobabiciklizést. Az nagyon jól fogyaszt. Fokozatosan emeld az időt.s így hozzá szoksz.nem lesz izomlázad. Én mindenkinek aki túlsúlyos a futáshoz ,csak ajánlani tudom a szobabiciklit. Jó edzést.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2012 November 1)

Sziasztok! Remélem mindenkinek megvolt a mai edzés. Nekem fél óra szobakerékpár +hasizom erősítés,popsi keményítő gyakorlatok s bicepszből állt a mai edzésem.Szép napot mindenkinek.:..:


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2013 Január 11)

Köszöntök mindenkit a 2013-as évben! :..: Kezdjük meg vagy folytassuk az edzést,ösztönözzük egymást úgy könnyebb lesz.:ugras:


----------



## Brianz (2013 Február 10)

Én mindennap sportolok, napi 60percet aerobicozom,december óta fogytam 3kilót!


----------



## my one and only (2013 Február 10)

Sziasztok!

Én egyetemista koromban jártam a Tiszára evezni. Annál jobb alakformálót én azóta sem találtam magamnak. És persze az, hogy a szabad levegőn sportolhattam, még egy plusz pont a sportág mellett... Persze mióta éjjel-nappal dolgozom, sokkal nehezebb bármilyen mozgásformára rávennem magam... :-(


----------



## amannda (2013 Február 28)

Sziasztok! Én tornázom,meg súlyzós edzést végzek.hetente 3-szor.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2013 Július 13)

Sziasztok! Remélem mindeni elszántan és lelkiismeretesen csinálja az edzéseket amiket ide leírt.Tudom van ,hogy kihagy az ember napokat ,heteket.De aki mozgott rendszeresen annak hiányzik a mozgás öröme és eredménye. Ezzel én is így vagyok elkezdtem újra futni a focipálya körül. S célom megint a kocka has. Persze a kar és comb,popsi súlyzós edzése sem maradhat el. S a nyújtást sose feledjétek bármit mozogtok nagyon fontos. Jó mozgást és szép napot Nektek.


----------



## Miranda77 (2013 Július 21)

Sziasztok!

Evezéssel és kerékpározással kapcsolatos anyagokat keresek. DVD, könyv stb. Film is lehet.
(Természetbeni, pl. vadvizi-/ és szobai-/edzőtermi evezőpados-/evezőgépes edzés... versenyzés... kezdők és haladók számára, s hozzá kapcsolódóan minden, ami csak létezik.) 

Előre is köszönet a feltöltő(k)nek!M77


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2013 December 25)

Békés ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## AndiC (2013 December 27)

bejgliellenes bevetés:


----------



## csillea (2014 Február 10)

Ercsi01 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A tanácsotokat szeretném kérni.
> 
> ...



Szia! Nem tudom, aktuális -e még, de nagyon tudom ajánlani Péntek Enikő Zóna Light dvd-jét. Kifejezetten túlsúlyjal rendelkezőknek, izületkímélőbb gyakorlatai vannak! Kitartást, és sok sikert!


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 Február 21)

AndiC írta:


> bejgliellenes bevetés:


Jól "nyomod" ám Andi...Dec 27 óta már nem sok beigli lehet...hát lehet,hogy 10-15 ilyen ismétlés és ketté törnék


----------



## AndiC (2014 Május 26)

TmintTibi írta:


> Jól "nyomod" ám Andi...Dec 27 óta már nem sok beigli lehet...hát lehet,hogy 10-15 ilyen ismétlés és ketté törnék



hülyeség ilyen gyorsan csinálni, lassabban kell, fenékizmokat jól megfeszítve, de lehet csak a video van gyorsítva.
most HIIT edzésre "kötelez" szigorú fiacskám, méghozzá 20 perces futásra, 5 perces bemelegítés, 1 perc sprint, 1 perc lassú kocogás, ez ismételve felváltva-5x sprintelés, utolsó 5 perc levezetésnek szintén kocogás, aztán jöhet a pap  egy extreme unctiora.


----------



## AndiC (2014 Május 26)

bájkocogás vagy sprint


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 Május 26)

AndiC írta:


> hülyeség ilyen gyorsan csinálni, lassabban kell, fenékizmokat jól megfeszítve, de lehet csak a video van gyorsítva.
> most HIIT edzésre "kötelez" szigorú fiacskám, méghozzá 20 perces futásra, 5 perces bemelegítés, 1 perc sprint, 1 perc lassú kocogás, ez ismételve felváltva-5x sprintelés, utolsó 5 perc levezetésnek szintén kocogás, aztán jöhet a pap  egy extreme unctiora.


Hát...az kemény lehethát "akko"hiit-re felme aztán gyün a pap...hamá a hit mega kondi elfogy


----------



## AndiC (2014 Május 27)

a pap gyühet az első 5 perc után, legyen ott készenlétben, mert szerintem nagyon hirtelen elfogy a kondi (meg a szusz  )... (hiit meg... azt hiittem...   )
mivel a síma koct nem szeretem, marad a sprint, de nem méregetem tán az időt percenként (nyakamba akasztom a tsörgő órát  ), 10 percig váltakoztatom ahogy birom, osztammen.

koleginám 7 kilót fogyott 3 hónap alatt, csak futógépezett 3x egy héten 1 órát (birkatürelme van), még mindig jár de be akar szerezni egy gépet, szuper kondiban van, idén ötven, és nagyon csinos.


----------



## bakmagus (2014 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok, ezen a fórumon teljesen új vagyok, de a minap láttam egy filmet Joseph Pilatesről és nagyon lenyűgözött az elhivatottsága a mozgás iránt. Különösen tetszett a reformer gépe. Próbálta már valaki? Milyen eredménnyel és tapasztalattal ? 
Köszönöm


----------



## cinci68 (2014 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok a torna világában,és szeretnék tanácsot kérni, melyik tornát érdemes letöltenem, és kipróbálnom.46 éves vagyok, és az utóbbi félévben kb 7 kg felszaladt rám.Tudom bűnös vagyok, hatalmas az étvágyam, és szeretem a nasit...Na meg a hormonok, a változókor...
A 160 cm hez, most 70 kg vagyok,legalább 7 kg t le akarok adni....

Kerékpározni szeretek,de most tornázni is el akarok kezdeni.Mit tanácsoltok, melyikkel kezdjek?Köszi..


----------



## Larissa45 (2014 Szeptember 24)

[QUOTE="cinci68, 7"[/QUOTE]

Szerintem érdemes a Callaneticsszel próbálkozni, ami egy alakformáló torna. Pár hónap alatt (heti 2-3 alkalom mellett) látványos eredményeket lehet vele elérni, 40-50 évesen is! Itt az oldalon is vannak fent videok, de el is mehetsz csoportos órára. A Callaneticsben az a legjobb, hogy nem izzaszt, csak minimálisan fárasztó, otthon is végezhető és nem kell hozzá semmilyen extra felszerelés, tehát pénztárcabarát.

A túl nagy étvágyad nem túl szerencsés, több szempontból sem, esetleg nem ártana a valódi okának utánajárni (pótcselekvés, unalom, bánat stb.). Egyszer valahol azt hallottam, hogy a kínaiak szerint mindenkinek napi 3x annyit kellene ennie, mint a két tenyere egymás mellett összetéve. Talán van benne valami, mert a kínaiak nem igazán szoktak túlsúlyosak lenni.

Sok sikert!


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 Október 15)

Régen jártam erre...itt egy kis videó "elvetemülteknek való"


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 Október 15)

cinci68 írta:


> Sziasztok! Új vagyok a torna világában,és szeretnék tanácsot kérni, melyik tornát érdemes letöltenem, és kipróbálnom.46 éves vagyok, és az utóbbi félévben kb 7 kg felszaladt rám.Tudom bűnös vagyok, hatalmas az étvágyam, és szeretem a nasit...Na meg a hormonok, a változókor...
> A 160 cm hez, most 70 kg vagyok,legalább 7 kg t le akarok adni....
> 
> Kerékpározni szeretek,de most tornázni is el akarok kezdeni.Mit tanácsoltok, melyikkel kezdjek?Köszi..


Kezdheted ebben a sorrendben is ahogyan leírtad  Vagy felváltva és nem lesz unalmas...


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 10)

TmintTibi írta:


> Régen jártam erre...itt egy kis videó "elvetemülteknek való"



elakarokvetemülni elakarokveteműűűűűlni 
spartan fighting???


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 11)

AndiC írta:


> elakarokvetemülni elakarokveteműűűűűlni
> spartan fighting???


Nade Andi!Ekkora ambícíókat okoz ez az alkalmi tsokoládé kúra?Vagy feszülősre akarod venni a figurát az új tsipke szerkóban he?Há...nem mondom...de mondom:jó edzést és kitartást kívánok a "vetemüléshez!"Aztánék számolj ám be,hogy megy a "műsor""hállode he"


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 14)

TmintTibi írta:


> Nade Andi!Ekkora ambícíókat okoz ez az alkalmi tsokoládé kúra?Vagy feszülősre akarod venni a figurát az új tsipke szerkóban he?Há...nem mondom...de mondom:jó edzést és kitartást kívánok a "vetemüléshez!"Aztánék számolj ám be,hogy megy a "műsor""hállode he"



naaagyon koszonom, de sajnos felenk nincs spartan fighting, igy gondoltam keresztapam lanzbulldogjanak potkereket kolcsonkerem, aztan utogetnem egy kalapaccsal, mikor eppen edzeni szeretnek...  iigen, tudom, ezzel az erovel /es kalapaccsal/ mehetnek regi hazat bontani .

feszessegvizsgalat elott ajanlom alabbi edzeseket parszor vegrehajtani

 
juteszembe honnet tucc te uj tsipkeszerkomrol


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 15)

AndiC írta:


> naaagyon koszonom, de sajnos felenk nincs spartan fighting, igy gondoltam keresztapam lanzbulldogjanak potkereket kolcsonkerem, aztan utogetnem egy kalapaccsal, mikor eppen edzeni szeretnek...  iigen, tudom, ezzel az erovel /es kalapaccsal/ mehetnek regi hazat bontani .
> 
> feszessegvizsgalat elott ajanlom alabbi edzeseket parszor vegrehajtani
> 
> ...


Jó ötlet a kalapácsos ütögetés  simán lehet hegeszteni,olyan mászókákat is.
Igen jó a feszesítő videós edzés.
Hát de gondolat olvasó vagyok,megaztán a "tsipke czutz"is némileg feszesen mutat jól.


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 15)

hatra rugas is feszesit... harmincszor


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 15)

AndiC írta:


> hatra rugas is feszesit... harmincszor
> Csatolás megtekintése 1278897


Haaaaaaaarmincszooooor? Lááábanként?Rugdosson a ló annyit hátrafelé persze ha az ösztönző képek és gondolatok vannak a fejedben...mint pl: tsipke...tsipke...tsipke tsokoládé...tsipke....tsipke....tsokoládé....tsipke.... kerek tsokoládé....tsipke.....hosszúkás tsokoládé....aztánék mán megy is a láb hátrafeléaztánék rugdosásos edződés után meg szőőőlőőő cukor
Hátrarúgás Besenyő Pista bácsi módra:háááátra rúúúgás?Hát hogyan tudja a saját hátát rugdosni valaki? Nooooormális? Ez Besenyő witz ám Andi!!!


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 15)

TmintTibi írta:


> Haaaaaaaarmincszooooor? Lááábanként?Rugdosson a ló annyit hátrafelé persze ha az ösztönző képek és gondolatok vannak a fejedben...mint pl: tsipke...tsipke...tsipke tsokoládé...tsipke....tsipke....tsokoládé....tsipke.... kerek tsokoládé....tsipke.....hosszúkás tsokoládé....aztánék mán megy is a láb hátrafeléaztánék rugdosásos edződés után meg szőőőlőőő cukor












es meg en vagyok a zelvetemult..."tsipke...tsokolade..." nem rossz parositas...
jakerem, 30-30, bizonyam... fuszerezve terdhajlitassal (nemismondommennyivel)... haaat, garantaltan kerekedik ( J.Lo szerintem rugdos annyit hatrafele)

---------------------------------
Edzes utani leggyakoribb hibak: tullepsz a lenyugvasi szakaszon, nem nyujtasz (intenzivebb az izomlaz), nem eszel (protein es carbohidrat potlas).


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 16)

> Nooooormális? Ez Besenyő witz ám Andi!!!



Besenyőék is sportolnak  (nem apdéjtdijétával  )


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 16)

AndiC írta:


> Besenyőék is sportolnak  (nem apdéjtdijétával  )


Geeeerejhajlítás... a dobogó legfelső fokára hágásmegy ám az "erotik"fitness Besenyőéknél


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 16)

jakérem, Maaaargitnak egy kis cardio Carmen Electra aerobic  csak le ne essen a székről


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 16)

AndiC írta:


> jakérem, Maaaargitnak egy kis cardio Carmen Electra aerobic  csak le ne essen a székről


Na ez is jó kis gyakorlat sorozat...nőknek -férfiaknak egyaránt!


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 17)

TmintTibi írta:


> Na ez is jó kis gyakorlat sorozat...nőknek -férfiaknak egyaránt!


jah, szép táncz ez a széktáncz, hasznos is, de tudomisén, férfiak inkább maradjanak a body buildingnél... 

10 perc cardio  hasikahájacskára


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 17)

AndiC írta:


> jah, szép táncz ez a széktáncz, hasznos is, de tudomisén, férfiak inkább maradjanak a body buildingnél...
> 
> 10 perc cardio  hasikahájacskára


Hát nem is csinálni gondoltam a férfiaknak...az (egyaránttal)hanem kukkolni a nőket,mikor csinálják a "műsort"


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 18)

az aerob(ic)kukkolás még csak nem is szemtornásztatás sajnos a pislogásmentesség szárítja a szemet idővel pepitahályoghoz vezet


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 18)

formás kar szép hát


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 18)

AndiC írta:


> az aerob(ic)kukkolás még csak nem is szemtornásztatás sajnos a pislogásmentesség szárítja a szemet idővel pepitahályoghoz vezet


Jáááááááájjjjjjjj.ezt a "szem fitneszt" honnan szalajtották?  izomlázat kaptak a szemgolyóim...aztán holnap csak pillogok,vagy pislogok,kampósbottal kell megjáratni a szemeimet


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 20)

Gyúrósabb vagy keményebben "fittkedő"hölgyeményeknek,csak azé hogy jobban álljon a "tsipke czuccos"


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 21)

fittkedo holgyemenyeken nincs is tsipke cucc csak banalis franszijabugyo  nem tudom megerteni minek ez a nekivetkozes mert nem lehet normalis rovidnaciban edzeni... aki komolyan edz nem a shegget mutogatja az edzoteremben, mert meg valaki a sajat labara ejti a ketlebellt az nagy elbambulas miatt...

Tibi most latom a profil keped ... lefelejtetted a tsipke cucct...


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 21)

AndiC írta:


> fittkedo holgyemenyeken nincs is tsipke cucc csak banalis franszijabugyo  nem tudom megerteni minek ez a nekivetkozes mert nem lehet normalis rovidnaciban edzeni... aki komolyan edz nem a shegget mutogatja az edzoteremben, mert meg valaki a sajat labara ejti a ketlebellt az nagy elbambulas miatt...
> 
> Tibi most latom a profil keped ... lefelejtetted a tsipke cucct...


Hádde nem is a "trájningolás"közepette"gondoltam a tsipke czussost he,hanem a "zalkalmi" tsipke czuccos szerkóra gondoltam ittenék"hádde persze az a tsipke czuccos sem rossz amire te gondoltál

Igen jön a tél... nem fért el a tsipke czucc alul,dijétáztatni kell a megabájtokat isprofil ügyileg.
Ez a gönczzz...megaztán a zelvetemülteknek valóme nem igazán takarja el a "zizomlázas"combokat és farizmokat persze "ezinkábbaműnőkategória"de a czuccost akarnám inkább szemléltetni


----------



## TmintTibi (2014 November 21)

Ez otthoni gyakorlat sor ám...és még csak nem is elvetemülteknek


----------



## AndiC (2014 November 24)

Tibor, fenti képeken műcsajokon semmi izom. jóvan, oda is írtad, műnők, de akkor is. az a firhang ruci und tsipkeczucc, hááát .... ízlések és kickboxing  non est disputandum, kicsit átírva. Megjegyzem, de csak saját vélemény, sportos nő ne aggasson magára szilikont, sehogysem egyezik a kidolgozott szép izmos testtel a két beépített dolbiszisztem, nem beszélve ajkak tuningolásáról... ízléstelen. Szóval, szilikonnak egy sportos izmos testen nincs semmi keresnivalója.

Találtam egy videót a fenti barna-szöszivel, top 10 pasizási "trükk" az edzőteremben  csak erős idegzetűeknek ajánlom, azér nem is hozom ide 

Inkább egy Béres Alexandrát, extra hasizom gyakorlatokkal, lustábbak is elkezdhetik... és egy gerinckímélő
(Feszes has nem csak az alábbi gyakorlatoktól lesz, hanem attól is függ, mi van a tányérban  )


----------



## Pupuda (2014 December 1)

Sziasztok!
Keresem Leslie Sansone gyaloglós videóit. Sajnos a feltöltött linkek nem működnek. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## AndiC (2014 December 1)

Pupuda írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Keresem Leslie Sansone gyaloglós videóit. Sajnos a feltöltött linkek nem működnek. Előre is köszönöm.



*Leslie Sansone - Walk Slim 5 Really Big Miles, *ide tettem:

http://canadahun.com/temak/fitness-anyagok-feltöltése.53413/page-7

1 MILE IN HOME WALK


----------



## AndiC (2014 December 25)

100 g diós bejgli vagy 1 szelet csoki torta kb. 400 kcal, 150 g töltött káposzta (3-4db) 200 kcal, az alábbi videón 150 kalóriát égetsz 8 perc alatt

kellemes ünnepet a fitnesskedvelőknek!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2014 December 29)

AndiC írta:


> Tibor, fenti képeken műcsajokon semmi izom. jóvan, oda is írtad, műnők, de akkor is. az a firhang ruci und tsipkeczucc, hááát .... ízlések és kickboxing  non est disputandum, kicsit átírva. Megjegyzem, de csak saját vélemény, sportos nő ne aggasson magára szilikont, sehogysem egyezik a kidolgozott szép izmos testtel a két beépített dolbiszisztem, nem beszélve ajkak tuningolásáról... ízléstelen. Szóval, szilikonnak egy sportos izmos testen nincs semmi keresnivalója.
> 
> Találtam egy videót a fenti barna-szöszivel, top 10 pasizási "trükk" az edzőteremben  csak erős idegzetűeknek ajánlom, azér nem is hozom ide
> 
> ...


Ezt holnap kipróbálom!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2014 December 31)

A következő évben is sok kitartást, erőt,egészséget kívánok minden kedves topik olvasónak az edzésekhez. Puszi.


----------



## TmintTibi (2015 Január 4)




----------



## Szecuna (2015 Május 4)

Futás előtt milyen ételek adnak még elég energiát? Eddig a fehérjeszelet volt a személyes kedvencem erre a célra, de érdekelnének mások is (csak ne legyenek puffasztóak)


----------



## AndiC (2015 Május 5)

Szecuna írta:


> Futás előtt milyen ételek adnak még elég energiát? Eddig a fehérjeszelet volt a személyes kedvencem erre a célra, de érdekelnének mások is (csak ne legyenek puffasztóak)



pl. 100g bolognai spagetti teljes kiorlesu lisztbol (kb 2 oraval futas elott), nem a protein ad energiat hanem a carbohidrat (a rezisztenciat noveli), johet meg barna rizs, vagy zabpehely, szoval olyan 80%-a a kajanak legyen carbo


----------



## Bunnydrop (2015 Június 19)

Szecuna írta:


> Futás előtt milyen ételek adnak még elég energiát? Eddig a fehérjeszelet volt a személyes kedvencem erre a célra, de érdekelnének mások is (csak ne legyenek puffasztóak)



Én fél órával előtte csokipelyhes müzliszeletet szoktam enni.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 24)

Kellemes Ünnepek Kívánok!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 24)

Hoztam egy kis hasizom gyakorlatot!  Jó edzést kívánok.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 24)

Jó kis popsi és combedzés.


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 24)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Jó kis popsi és combedzés.


Hát ezt megcsinálva,biztosan lemegy a karácsonyi pussz kalória a lelkes hölgy tagról


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 24)

Hogy hatásosabb legyen az edzés van itt külső és belső comb gyakorlat is. Ha van kedved és időd csináld meg mindegyik videót ha csak pár perced van külön-külön is hatásos.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 26)

A nyújtást sose felejtsétek el,fontos!!!!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 28)

Nincs is jobb a természetben való futásnál. Kikapcsol,feltölt érzed a szabadság erejét! Amikor erdőben futottam az valami felemelő volt. Egy idő után már nem is éreztem,hogy futok csak határtalan boldogságot,erőt éreztem, s eggyé váltam a természettel.


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 28)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Nincs is jobb a természetben való futásnál. Kikapcsol,feltölt érzed a szabadság erejét! Amikor erdőben futottam az valami felemelő volt. Egy idő után már nem is éreztem,hogy futok csak határtalan boldogságot,erőt éreztem, s eggyé váltam a természettel.


Ezt én a bicózásnál is így érzem.


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 28)

jelentem Fortunetta karacsonyi lapja alatti osszes video vegig elvegezve. koszonom.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 28)

AndiC írta:


> jelentem Fortunetta karacsonyi lapja alatti osszes video vegig elvegezve. koszonom.


 Váljék egészségedre. örülök,hogy tetszett. .. Miket szoktál edzeni AndiC?


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 28)

TmintTibi írta:


> Ezt én a bicózásnál is így érzem.


 Én bicózásnál ennyire nem érzem mint futáskor de azt is szeretem.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 28)

Idén még nem is voltam korizni.  Pedig azt is szeretem.........mit nem???..............na jó.......Sort kell rá keríteni hamarosan. Korikat leporolni irány a pálya /tartós hideg esetén/ a tó!  Ti szerettek korizni??


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 29)

AndiC írta:


> jelentem Fortunetta karacsonyi lapja alatti osszes video vegig elvegezve. koszonom.


Na akkor már mehet is Szilveszterre a tsipke czuczos...


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 29)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Váljék egészségedre. örülök,hogy tetszett. .. Miket szoktál edzeni AndiC?



Koszonom , szivemcsucske az uszas es a tae bo. regebben aerobic es zumba kozossegben, ma mar itthon youtubbal tae bo , stretching es yoga. Na es mikor fijatal voltam es szep balettozni es boxolni szerettem volna . Lebeszeltek.

(a Jessica jo cucc rakerestem a neten)



TmintTibi írta:


> Na akkor már mehet is Szilveszterre a tsipke czuczos...



naperszehogypersze


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 29)

AndiC írta:


> Koszonom , szivemcsucske az uszas es a tae bo. regebben aerobic es zumba kozossegben, ma mar itthon youtubbal tae bo , stretching es yoga. Na es mikor fijatal voltam es szep balettozni es boxolni szerettem volna . Lebeszeltek.
> 
> (a Jessica jo cucc rakerestem a neten)
> 
> ...


Húúú akkor te szuper nő vagy.A tae bo nekem is tetszik ,közösségbe én is már "csak" zumbázom a többit én is youtubbal szoktam.  Boxolni még most sem késő a balett az már más tészta. Hajlékonyság nem árt hozzá.  /elárulom az gyermekkori vágyam volt ami nem teljesült,talán majd következő életemben/


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 29)

AndiC írta:


> Koszonom , szivemcsucske az uszas es a tae bo. regebben aerobic es zumba kozossegben, ma mar itthon youtubbal tae bo , stretching es yoga. Na es mikor fijatal voltam es szep balettozni es boxolni szerettem volna . Lebeszeltek.
> 
> (a Jessica jo cucc rakerestem a neten)
> 
> ...


Húúúú...hát nagy kár,hogy a boxot kihagytad...vagy sikerült lebeszélni róla...bár akkor biztosan többet kellet volna sminkelni magad  én anno jópárszor "sminkelve közlekedtem" a szemem körül,a helyijáratos buszon,a test színű makeup,ha jól írom..."ápolt és eltakart" egy kiadós edzés után de így utólag jókat nevetek rajta,és nagy buli volt.
Hát igen a Jessica márka és minőség...és naggyon jól áll a fitness hölgyeményeknek!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 29)

AndiC írta:


> Koszonom , szivemcsucske az uszas es a tae bo. regebben aerobic es zumba kozossegben, ma mar itthon youtubbal tae bo , stretching es yoga. Na es mikor fijatal voltam es szep balettozni es boxolni szerettem volna . Lebeszeltek.
> 
> (a Jessica jo cucc rakerestem a nete
> 
> naperszehogypersze



Nagyon minőségiek van ami már 10 éves darab s nem látszik rajta.


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 30)

fenti flakont adnam baratnemnak ajandekba... hozzam vagna  asszem reszkirozok es "szerkeszteni" fogok egyet

addig egy kis BATUKA (felenk akkor indult be mikor abbahagytam a zumbat, ugyhogy nem muveltem )


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 30)

AndiC írta:


> fenti flakont adnam baratnemnak ajandekba... hozzam vagna  asszem reszkirozok es "szerkeszteni" fogok egyet
> 
> addig egy kis BATUKA (felenk akkor indult be mikor abbahagytam a zumbat, ugyhogy nem muveltem )


Ezt a mozgásfajtát eddig nem ismertem,hastáncos elemek vannak benne. Mit ki nem találnak?  A tusfürdő még létezik ,nálunk lehet kapni. Szólj ha kell.


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 30)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Ezt a mozgásfajtát eddig nem ismertem,hastáncos elemek vannak benne. A tusfürdő még létezik ,nálunk lehet kapni. Szólj ha kell.


 Nekem a kerékpáros tusfürdő van meg


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 30)

szerintem a batuka nehezebb, mint a zumba.
mikor "kozossegben" muveltem a zumbat, pontosan elotte egy orat taeboztam, ezen kavesen voltunk 6-10 no, utana (10 perc szunet) jott az egy ora zumba tomegnyomorban. na ezt utaltam meg. a tomegnyomort.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 30)

AndiC írta:


> szerintem a batuka nehezebb, mint a zumba.
> mikor "kozossegben" muveltem a zumbat, pontosan elotte egy orat taeboztam, ezen kavesen voltunk 6-10 no, utana (10 perc szunet) jott az egy ora zumba tomegnyomorban. na ezt utaltam meg. a tomegnyomort.


Azt elhiszem nem is jó úgy mozogni miközben kiverjük a másik fogát vagy ép pofon vágjuk. Engem ez a veszély nem fenyeget még ép elég a létszám a zumbán ha esetleg jönnek akkor én megyek.....


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 30)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Azt elhiszem nem is jó úgy mozogni miközben kiverjük a másik fogát vagy ép pofon vágjuk. Engem ez a veszély nem fenyeget még ép elég a létszám a zumbán ha esetleg jönnek akkor én megyek.....



pontosan. hat en is mentem.

egy kis tae bo, Billy Blanks izelito, a srac 60-on tul van. nem oszul.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 31)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2016 December 31)

AndiC írta:


> pontosan. hat en is mentem.
> 
> egy kis tae bo, Billy Blanks izelito, a srac 60-on tul van. nem oszul.


Vele már én is edzettem  Nem rosszak az edzései. Be is iktatom majd a heti edzésembe.


----------



## AndiC (2016 December 31)

na egy ilyen edzes utan nyugodtan lelkiismeretfurdalas nelkul lehet fogyasztani a szilveszteri kajat DEEEE nem tobbet, mint 1500 kaloria. akkor nem lesz "jajjistenem"


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 1)

*Mit és hogyan érdemes enned, hogy a lehető legtöbbet tudd kihozni az edzéseidből?*

Az edzés alkalmával rengeteg energiát használsz fel, hiszen az izmaid folyamatosan dolgoznak. És bár tény, hogy a fogyókúra alatti edzés lényege, hogy zsírt égess, ebből szervezeted azonban lassabban tudja előállítani a kellő mennyiségű energiát, mint amilyen gyorsan arra testednek szüksége lenne. Ezért érdemes edzés előtt kicsit megnövelni a szénhidrát beviteled. Nem kell megijedned, több kutatás is rámutatott, hogy az edzés előtti étkezés egyáltalán nem befolyásolja a zsírégetést. Ráadásul, ha egyáltalán nem eszel, és éhesen állsz neki edzeni, akkor az akár izomtömeg vesztéshez is vezethet. Edzés előtt érdemes olyan ételeket fogyasztanod, amik összetett szénhidrátokat és fehérjét tartalmaznak, például: barna rizs, bab, banán, zabpehely gyümölcsökkel, alma, csonthéjasok. De bármit is egyél, arra ügyelj, hogy lehetőleg alacsony zsírtartalmú legyen, és tartalmazzon folyadékot. Az ezekben az ételekben található tápanyagok segítenek, hogy gyorsan energiához juss, és hogy az izmaid megkaphassák a megfelelő oxigén és tápanyag mennyiséget.

Érdemes az edzés előtti étkezés alkalmával maximum 200 kcal-t megenned. Az étkezés és az edzés között pedig ideális esetben nagyjából egy órát várj. Ha azonban több mint két óra telik el a kettő között, akkor az szinte olyan, mintha nem is ettél volna. Emellett nagyon fontos a megfelelő folyadékmennyiség biztosítása is!


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 1)

AndiC írta:


> ez nagyon ok, pontosan igy van, kiegeszitenem teljes kiorlesu lisztbol keszult tesztafelevel, spaggetivel. edzes utan johet a husi, vagy gyumolcs, meg edesseg is (mar akinek belefer a menujebe ).
> 
> BUEK! egy ora Billy Blanks tarsasagaban  (nem art muvelni a holgyeknek akik nehezebb eteleket fogyasztottak a szilveszteri bulin, garantaltam eleg 500kaloria)


Na ez lesz a mai edzésem.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 1)

*Mit fogyassz edzés közben?*

Edzés alatt nagyon figyelj a folyamatos folyadék utánpótlásra. A vizes palackodba keverhetsz akár BCAA port is, ami segít a fehérje izmaidba való beépítésében is. Ha az edzésed nagyon elnyúlik (több mint egy óra, vagy nagyon intenzív), például egy kerékpártúrán veszel részt, akkor pedig érdemes arra is odafigyelned, hogy az edzés alatt is pótolnod kell a tápanyagokat, ásványi sókat, amiket a szervezeted felhasznált. Erre jó választás lehet a különböző fehérje és energia szeletek, csak arra kell figyelned, hogy lehetőleg cukormentesek legyenek és ne lépd velük át a napi kalóriaértéked (ami például egy hosszabb kerékpártúránál akár 500-1000 kcal-val is nőhet).

A megfelelő tápanyagbevitel nem csak az edzések előtt és alatt, de azok után is nagyon fontos, így tudod biztosítani, hogy izmaid a lehető legjobb mértékben fejlődjenek, és a lehető legjobban regenerálódjanak. Az egyik legfontosabb, hogy biztosítsd a megfelelő fehérjemennyiséget.

Ha testet építesz, ha nem, az edzésnél az izmaidat dolgoztatod, és ha nem megfelelően látod el őket tápanyaggal, akkor leépülnek, és így a várva-várt testalkat is elmarad. A fehérjére is igaz, hogy a kevesebb néha több, nem kell túlzásba esned egy-egy alkalommal bőven elég, ha 10-20g fehérjéhez juttatod a tested. Az edzés utáni megfelelő étkezés segít a testedet feltölteni energiával, regenerálni az izmaidat és az emésztésedet is felpörgeti. Érdemes észben tartanod, hogy edzés után minél korábban kezded a feltöltést annál jobb. Edzés után érdemes magas fehérjetartalmú ételeket enned, példuál: fehérje turmix, csirkemell. Emellett a megfelelő hidratálásról se feledkezz meg!

A megfelelő táplálkozás a nap minden szakában fontos, de különösen edzés előtt és közvetlen az után. A lehető legjobb diétás eredmények elérése érdekében izmaidat sose dolgoztasd kiéheztetve, mivel ezzel többet ártasz, mint használsz. Ilyenkor tested elkezdi lebontani saját magát, hogy el tudja látni tápanyagokkal az izmaidat. Ráadásul ilyenkor nincs is annyi energiád, így lehet, hogy nem is fogod tudni megfelelően (vagy elég ideig) végezni a gyakorlatot, ami akár sérüléshez is vezethet. A táplálék feltöltés pedig nem áll meg az edzés alatt. Testmozgás után is fontos ellátni szervezeted a megfelelő tápanyagokkal, hogy a lehető legjobban felgyorsítsd a regenerálódást.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 1)

Lányoknak Újévi mell és (fiúknak) szem-izom gyakorlat


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 1)

szemizom gyakorlattol felo, hogy esetleg szem kiugrik, aztan meg keresgeld , csak ovatosan...

es hogy ne legyen olyan lotyi, mint a fenti gif-en, amitol a gyengebb idegzetuek szemizomzata vegelgyengulesben felagggya a harcot , 
az alabbi gyakorlatsort ajanlom ( holgyeknek termeszetesen)


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 1)

AndiC írta:


> szemizom gyakorlattol felo, hogy esetleg szem kiugrik, aztan meg keresgeld , csak ovatosan...
> 
> es hogy ne legyen olyan lotyi, mint a fenti gif-en, amitol a gyengebb idegzetuek szemizomzata vegelgyengulesben felagggya a harcot ,
> az alabbi gyakorlatsort ajanlom ( holgyeknek termeszetesen)
> ...


Hát én kész vagyok.... ez Óriási....szakadok a röhögéstől.......... Bár tudom tök komoly a dolog.


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 1)

igen, nagyon komoly, a lotyi tzitzi , menjunk lejjebb, ill. hatrebb, szoval nem kis munka es eveszet ilyenne formalni a hatsot (maximus gluteuszok):

(nemtom, rihhhter skalan mennyi lenne a renges  )









es itt egy edzesterv, hogy ne legyen olyan, mint a fentiek


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 1)

kockahasra edzesterv


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 1)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 1)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 2)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 2)

Egy kis nosztalgia...........több mint 20 éve jártam Príma tornára.........de jó is volt. Ahogy nézem ebben a rohanó világban a torna is felgyorsult. Pedig ennek is volt igen szép eredménye.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 2)

Nagyon jó gyakorlat!


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 3)

Jájjj...úgy látszik gondolnak a "korosodó" fittness hölgyeményekre a galoppozásban...


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 3)

TmintTibi írta:


> Jájjj...úgy látszik gondolnak a "korosodó" fittness hölgyeményekre a galoppozásban...







tejoszaguatyauristen


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 5)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Egy kis nosztalgia...........több mint 20 éve jártam Príma tornára.........de jó is volt. Ahogy nézem ebben a rohanó világban a torna is felgyorsult. Pedig ennek is volt igen szép eredménye.



tobb, mint harrrrrminc eve kezdtem az aerobicot (na jooovan, olyan tiz



,... tobbszor tiz



)

 Perfect film 1985


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 5)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 5)

Ez ám az aerobic............


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 6)

Az egyszerűség elvén nagyszerű...


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 6)

mintha a Carmen Electra moccer egy fokkal jobban teccene


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 6)

AndiC írta:


> mintha a Carmen Electra moccer egy fokkal jobban teccene


Az "éppendék"mit tud? "no ismerni" na de majd a Guuugli


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 6)

jhaaaajj, pont feletted ott a video...


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 6)

AndiC írta:


> jhaaaajj, pont feletted ott a video...


Jaaa,hogy ez a striptise erobicke ....


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 8)




----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 10)

zabpehely reggeli (este elkeszitheto) , szamomra kicsit sok a lenti mennyiseg, fele is boven eleg  ( fel pohar zabpehely helyett-ennyit irnak a receptek-, eleg 2 kanalnyi, es ehhez igazitom a tobbi hozzavalot, nagyon jol lehet varialni, megunhatatlan)


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 10)

AndiC írta:


> zabpehely reggeli (este elkeszitheto) , szamomra kicsit sok a lenti mennyiseg, fele is boven eleg  ( fel pohar zabpehely helyett-ennyit irnak a receptek-, eleg 2 kanalnyi, es ehhez igazitom a tobbi hozzavalot, nagyon jol lehet varialni, megunhatatlan)
> Csatolás megtekintése 1518821 Csatolás megtekintése 1518822 Csatolás megtekintése 1518823


Esti menünek is jó


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 11)

TmintTibi írta:


> Esti menünek is jó



csak ha utana ledoogozod (kulonben hizlal)


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 11)

AndiC írta:


> csak ha utana ledoogozod (kulonben hizlal)


" Én mán biza aludtam rá egy jót  kell a fókazsír ebben a téli időben...majd a trekkinggel szabályozom


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 14)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 14)




----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 16)




----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 21)




----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 23)

_Dögös fenék és gyors anyagcsere egyetlen gyakorlattól: ezt és így csináld!_
_Egyetlen könnyű gyakorlat, amely hatékonyan formál!_

*Jógahíd a feszes fenékért*
_Feküdj le egy, a hátadnak kényelmes felületre - például jógamatracra vagy polifoamra. A két karodat kinyújtva helyezd el a tested mellett. Csípőszélességű terpeszben hajlítsd be a lábaidat a képen is látható módon, majd csípőből, belégzéssel kísérve, emeld ki magad.

A csípődet próbáld a lehető legmagasabbra emelni, ügyelve arra, hogy a hátadat és válladat a talajon tartsd. Ehhez segítséget nyújt, ha közben a kezeidet összekulcsolod a tested alatt. A póz kitartása közben lélegezz egyenletesen, lehetőleg hasból. 30 másodpercig tartsd ki a pózt, ezután lassan tedd le a csípődet, majd 10 másodpercnyi pihenő után ismételd a gyakorlatot.

Kiegészítheted a pózt mélyizomgyakorlattal is: ehhez ne a maximum magasságig emeld ki a csípődet, hanem annál kicsit lejjebb, majd apró mozdulatokkal emeld fel a maximumig, és engedd vissza. 3x30-as sorozatban végezd, csak ezután tedd le a csípőd a földre!

*A híd jótékony hatásai*

A fenék mellett a comb, a csípő és a hát izmait is edzi.
Segíti a máj működését, így fokozza az anyagcserét, főként a zsírok emésztésének folyamatát.
A medencét megfelelő helyzetbe állítja - ezzel is optikailag kerekítve, nőiesebbé téve a feneket.
Fokozza a vörösvérsejtek termelődését, a vér frissebbé válik.
Oldja a nyak és a hát feszültségét, fájdalomcsillapító hatású ezeken a területeken.
Feszültségoldó hatással is bír, így érdemes este végezned a gyakorlatot - megnyugtat és ellazít.

(femina.hu)
_


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 23)

meg egy kis FitBall


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 24)

Egy kis kettlebell edzés.


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Január 24)




----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 25)




----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Január 26)

Amilyen komoly gyakorlatokat felraktatok pl ezen a lapon...a nézésétől is izomlázat kaptam


----------



## AndiC (2017 Január 27)

egy kis before-after valtozas, nagyon belevalo holgyemeny:


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 1)

*5 ok, hogy miért kellene súlyt emelned*
A súlyzós edzések rendkívül fontosak, pozitív hatást gyakorol a fizikai és mentális jólétre, valamint segít hamarabb elérni a céljainkat!
Itt van 5 ok arra, hogy miért is van szükségünk a súlyzós edzésekre.

Zsírégető hatású – Mindenki azt hiszi, hogy a kardió edzésektől tudnak a leginkább és leghamarabb fogyni. Azonban az izom több kalóriát éget el. Ezért, ha súlyzózunk, még az edzést befejező órákban is folytatódik a zsírégetés.

Tónusos lesz tőle a testünk – Rengeteg tévhit van a súlyzós edzésről, miszerint ha súlyzózunk, nagy darabok leszünk. Ez nem így van. Ahhoz, hogy kigyúrtak legyünk, nagyon sokat kell dolgoznunk. Az pedig, hogy nőként férfias izomzatra tegyünk szert…természetes módon kizárt. Ahhoz, hogy tónusos legyen a testünk, nincs szükségünk hatalmas súlyokra és természetesen is elérhető. De ha nincs lehetőségünk edzőterembe menni, az erősítő edzésekről akkor sem kell lemondanunk. Otthon is formálódhatunk, hiszen az edzésprogramjaim lényege pont ez. http://fitnessjunkiehu.com/termekkategoria/edzesprogramok/

Javít az erőképességünkön – Mindenki szeretne erős lenni, még mi, nők is. Hiszen milyen nagyszerű érzés, ha nem kell megkérnünk egy férfit arra, hogy emeljen fel helyettünk valami nehezet. A súlyzós edzések által elérhetjük, hogy erősek legyünk, jobban bírjuk a hétköznapi hajtást és képesek legyünk úgy ellátni a feladatainkat, hogy nem küzdünk közben fájdalmaktól.

Nőiesség – A közhiedelemmel ellentétben, mi nők, nem fogunk úgy kinézni, mint egy férfi, ha súlyzós edzést végzünk. Sőt, a súly segít kihozni a testünkből a nőies alakot.

Több energia és jobb alvás – Az erősítő edzések tovább növelik az energiaszintet és az éberséget, valamint javítja az alvás minőségét. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy egészségesebbek leszünk tőle, és boldogabbak!

Tehát a legjobb, ha hetente minimum 2x végzünk súlyzós edzést. Azonban, ha nem tehetjük meg, hogy elmenjünk edzőterembe, otthon is kiválthatjuk az erősítő edzéseket.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 4)

Rugalmasság erő...eszméletlen.


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 17)

Edzés kalória számlálóval


----------



## Fortunetta189 (2017 Február 17)

TmintTibi írta:


> Edzés kalória számlálóval



Nagyon jó edzés volt!


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Február 18)

Fortunetta189 írta:


> Nagyon jó edzés volt!


Egészségedre! A pasi verziót megcsinálom én is


----------

